# GT-Treffen 2013 -- Möge die Macht mit uns sein --



## Kruko (31. Januar 2013)

So, das Jahr 2013 ist erreicht und wir sollten uns so langsam Gedanken um das diesjährige Treffen machen. 

Wer hätte Interesse an einer Teilnahme??

Ort sollte zentral in Deutschland sein. Am besten sollte auch jemand direkt vor Ort wohnen. 

Hat jemand irgendwelche Vorschläge??

So, nun mal los und teilt Eure Vorschläge allen mit.

P.S. Hat schon mal jemand bei Google GT Treffen eingetippt?? Bei den Bildern sind wir mit ganz vorne.  Wir wollen doch, dass es so bleibt, oder??


----------



## LeFrankdrien (31. Januar 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

also Interesse an einer Teilnahme besteht natürlich. Da ich dieses Jahr zu mehr internationalem EInsatz verdonnert wurde, wird es aber wohl eng. 

Aus dem o.g. Grund werde ich mich dieses Jahr auch aus allen organisatorischen Aufgaben ausklinken müssen. Ansonsten hoffe ich, dass die Austragung nicht wieder auf den Schultern von Jörg und Insa lastet.

Also her mit Euren interssanten Bikerevieren und Trails. Das letzte Treffen hat die Messlatte für die Trailqualität schon seeeehr hoch gesetzt! (Nochmals vielen Dank dafür!!!!)


Viele Grüße
peru


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cad2 (31. Januar 2013)

interesse besteht auf jeden fall


----------



## cleiende (31. Januar 2013)

Hallo, ich könnte dieses Jahr so eine Ablenkung definitiv brauchen, bin aber aus privaten Gründen raus. Ihr habt auch ne PN dazu.


----------



## tofu1000 (2. Februar 2013)

Interesse ist auch meinerseits wieder reichlich vorhanden! Der jetzige Wohnort und die Freizeitsituation geben allerdings (mal wieder....) nix anständiges zum Fahren und somit auch nichts Organisatorisches her. Aber ich liege ja auch nicht unbedingt zentral. 

Ansonsten hielte ich es auch für denkbar, dass wir uns einfach mal ne andere Location suchen (und Jörg und Insa so entlasten), wo von mir aus keine(r) ortskundig ist und wir einfach dann "frei Schnauze" ausfliegen.


----------



## mountymaus (3. Februar 2013)

Hallo liebe GTler ,
ich finde, dass die Resonanz momentan leider echt noch etwas mager ist. Natürlich gehen private Gründe und Arbeit vor.
Falls sich niemand findet, der das Treffen organisieren kann/ möchte, würden wir dies noch einmal tun. 
Allerdings würde es dann auf eine der Strecken der letzten Treffen hinauslaufen.
Wir würden uns nun freuen, wenn die Resonanz und das Interesse am Treffen steigen.
Mögen die GTs mit uns sein.

Wir müssten dann nur noch nach einem passenden Termin Ausschau halten.


----------



## GT-Sassy (3. Februar 2013)

Ich würd mich freuen Euch mal wieder zu sehen, muß nur Terminlich passen.


----------



## Ketterechts (3. Februar 2013)

Also wir würden auch sehr gerne wieder bei einem Treffen teilnehmen .

Eines zu organisieren ist für uns recht schwer , da wir familiär als auch beruflich beide recht eingespannt sind und unser Wohnort nicht gerade die optimale MTB Treffen Topografie hat und darüber hinaus auch alles andere als zentral in Deutschland liegt .

Wir würden wie gehabt mit dem Kleinen kommen und so den Altersdurchschnitt auf ein erträgliches Mass drücken ;-)

Grüsse aus dem Süden von Kerstin , Nils und Benjamin

Wir haben auch kein Problem auf schon bekannten Pfaden zu biken - ich verfahr mich heute noch im Heimatrevier - da ist jede Ausfahrt irgendwie neu


----------



## LeFrankdrien (3. Februar 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

bin nochmal in mich gegangen und hab ne alte Idee aufgegriffen, die ich eigentl. auch schon zum letzten Treffen vorschlagen wollte:

- Fränkische Schweiz

Den Singetrail des Jahres 2010 oder so, über den ja in allen Bikezeitungen scho geschrieben wurde, kann ich ja ohne Guide anführen. Bin den scho mehrfach gefahren und kenn mich aus.

Heißt im Klartext: für die zweite Runde würde ich bei Shiem-a-no anfragen, ob einer Lust hätte, den Guide zu machen. Strecken gibst in der Fränkischen zuhauf. Wenn nicht gäbs halt Kultur. Tropfsteinhöhle Pottenstein, Felsengarten Sanspareil etc...

Es ist alles do was man bräuchte: Camping, Brauereien, tolle Landschaft, gute Trails und nette Menschen. Und zentral liegt Franken ja sowieso. Zur Orientierung: Pegnitz ist der Statrtpunkt des Trails des Jahres, dort wär auch ein Camping..

Wie schon geschrieben hängt die Orga allerdings an meinem Arbeitsplan, ich könnte also erst final zusagen, wenn ich genau weiß wann.

Soweit mal mein Vorschlag. Ich hoffe aber, es melden sich auch noch andere...würd gern mal wieder in der Palz biken)

Viele Grüße

peru




mountymaus schrieb:


> Hallo liebe GTler ,
> ich finde, dass die Resonanz momentan leider echt noch etwas mager ist. Natürlich gehen private Gründe und Arbeit vor.
> Falls sich niemand findet, der das Treffen organisieren kann/ möchte, würden wir dies noch einmal tun.
> Allerdings würde es dann auf eine der Strecken der letzten Treffen hinauslaufen.
> ...


----------



## Rahbari (4. Februar 2013)

Ich hätte Interesse. dkh99 wohl auch.


----------



## MUD´doc (4. Februar 2013)

Sofern es nicht am Ar*** der Welt sein sollte, so würde ich mich auf ein Wiedersehen
mit euch freuen. Das billigste unter den GTs hier muß doch Artgerecht bewegt werden ;]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GTdanni (4. Februar 2013)

Wenn es terminlich passt und nicht am Po der Welt ist würde ich auch überlegen. 
Camping und Bier klingt toll. 

Cu Danni


----------



## ohneworte (4. Februar 2013)

Interesse wäre bei mir bei terminlicher Vereinbarkeit auch vorhanden.


----------



## joines (5. Februar 2013)

Schließe mich an - sofern Lokalität und Zeit passt wäre ich gerne mal dabei. Habe bisher nur immer Bilder schauen können


----------



## Kruko (8. Februar 2013)

Ich mach dann mal noch einen Vorschlag für einen Ort. 





Besuch beim Stammhaus des Schierker Feuersteins. Schierke liegt im Harz am Fuß des Brocken. Es gibt dort einen netten Campingplatz. Touren hatte ich irgendwo auf dem PC. Ob Brocken oder Wurmberg, beides kann ich in netten Touren einbetten. Kaiserweg und Achtermann sind wirklich tolle Wege. Manni kennt sich dort auch sehr gut aus und ich hoffe, dass er dabei ist. 

Als Termin schlage ich mal ein Wochenende im August vor.


----------



## ohneworte (8. Februar 2013)

Harz wäre für mich schon mal OK da ich in Niederachsen heimisch bin (andere Orte aber auch, dauert halt die Anfahrt länger) August ist nur terminlich sehr eng.


----------



## Wikinger75 (8. Februar 2013)

Schierke bzw. Harz allgemein wäre für mich quasi ein Heimspiel.
Dort habe ich einige schöne traillastige Strecken.
Wenn dann noch der Termin passt, bin ich dabei.

Gruß vom
Wikinger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LeFrankdrien (9. Februar 2013)

oh oh, Schierker Feuerstein, da war doch was,

aber fänd ich auch gut!!!!

Wollen wir noch bis Ende Februar auf Vorschläge bzgl. Ort und Veranstalter warten und dann Christophs weltberühmte Excel Abstimmungsliste zum Einsatz kommen lassen?!!

Dann können wir auch konkret was über den Termin sagen.

So und jetzt noch ein paar Vorschläge zum Veranstaltungsort.....bitte!..

VG
peru


----------



## der_ulmer (9. Februar 2013)

Nabend zusammen,

ich würde auch mal den Arm ausstrecken und Interesse anmelden, mit Altmetall dabei zu sein!

Grüßle aus München, Tony


----------



## GTdanni (10. Februar 2013)

Würzig zart, herzaft fein, schmeckt der Schierker Feuerstein.... 

Von Schierke aus kann man herrlich ein Zeitfahren zum Brocken hoch machen, der erste und der letzte müssen dann zusammen nen Kasten Bier spendieren. 

Cu Danni


----------



## GT-Sassy (10. Februar 2013)

Man kann auch gemütlich den Wurmberg hoch fahren und den genialen Downhill genießen.


----------



## GTdanni (10. Februar 2013)

Diesen Plattenweg zum Wurmbergsattel kann ich empfehlen, da kann man auch "gemütlich" hochfahren. 

Bergab wäre übrigens nicht so mein Ding (ganz ungefedert) 

Cu Danni


----------



## GT-Sassy (10. Februar 2013)

Vom Wurmberg runter gibt es 3 Downhills. Einmal für richtige "Downhiller/Freerider", dann den der "Monsterroller" (http://www.monsterroller.de/monsterroller.php) und noch einen der die Mosterrollerstrecke öfters kreuzt mit kleinen Anliegern und Drops.


----------



## tomasius (12. Februar 2013)

Ich wäre natürlich auch wieder dabei!

Wie gewohnt, austrainiert und starr! 







Gruß Tom


----------



## GTdanni (12. Februar 2013)

Dann sind wir schon 2 Starrköpfe...

Cu Danni


----------



## MUD´doc (18. Februar 2013)

... dann wären wir zu Dritt!
Grüße


----------



## Kruko (23. Februar 2013)

Das wäre mal der Campingplatz, an dem ich beim Treffpunkt Harz gedacht habe.

http://www.harz-camping.com/

Liegt etwas außerhalb von Schierke mit schönem Blick auf den Brocken.

Alternativ könnte man sich auch eine andere Unterkunft suchen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Manni1599 (9. März 2013)

Der Campingplatz sieht doch sehr gut aus, finde ich. Wenn wir den Termin frühzeitig zusammenbekommen, könnte man ja auch de beiden (oder nur eine) Hütten mieten.
Mir würde das gut gefallen.

Manni


----------



## Kruko (9. März 2013)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> Der Campingplatz sieht doch sehr gut aus, finde ich. Wenn wir den Termin früzeitlich zusammenbekommen, könnte man ja auch de beiden (oder nur eine) Hütten mieten.
> Mir würde das gut gefallen.
> 
> Manni



Dann sollten wir zuerst mal kurzfristig den Ort klarmachen. Die Fränkische Schweiz wurde ja auch vorgeschlagen.

Wenn der Ort klar ist, dann kann man schnell eine Umfrage starten und so auch kurzfristig einen Termin finden. Dies sollte dann bis Mitte April alles regeln können.


----------



## LeFrankdrien (9. März 2013)

Hi,

also Fränkische nur, wenn alle anderen Stricke reißen. Also wirds wohl euer Vorschlag werden.

Viele Grüße


----------



## Kruko (10. März 2013)

So, der Abstimmungs-Thread ist eröffnet. Sobald die Abstimmung abgeschlossen ist, geht es hier mit der weiteren Planung weiter.

Also nun stimmt mal hier fleißig ab!! 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=624038

Ich freu mich schon die alten Gesichter wieder zu sehen. Außerdem hoffe ich auch auf neue Gesichter, die herzlich willkommen sind.


----------



## epic2006 (11. März 2013)

Ich wär dabei, Harz wär super, fränkische ginge aber auch. Terminlich passt mir lediglich der 9.-11.8. mit viel Hängen und noch mehr Würgen evtl. auch das darauffolgende WE. Das wär dann das erste Mal, dass ich Zeit hätte, hoffentlich wird´s was....

Mitbringen würde ich irgendwas titaniges, mangels Alternativen

Gruß, Gerrit


----------



## tomasius (11. März 2013)

Ich kann diesmal noch nicht soweit planen. Wenn es aber passt, bin ich natürlich wieder dabei.

Tom


----------



## Ketterechts (17. März 2013)

Sodele 

Ich hab auch abgestimmt .


----------



## Kruko (9. April 2013)

So ihr Lieben,

Umfarge ist beendet und die Mehrheit hat sich für den 16.--18.08 ausgesprochen. Ich werde demnächst beim Campingplatz anrufen und eine Gruppe ankündigen. Eine Reservierung meinerseits wird es aber nicht geben. Das sollte dann jeder in Eigenregie vornehmen.

Termin im LMB ist auch eingerichtet.

Ich freu mich schon alte und neue Gesichter (wieder-)zusehen. 

Wollen wir Samstag 2 Runden fahren??

 @Manni1599
Hast Du dann gegebenfalls auch ein paar kurze Touren im Kopf??


----------



## mountymaus (9. April 2013)

Juhuu, ich habe eine Vertretung gefunden...

Somit bin ich auch dabei.... Ich freue mich schon riesig!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kruko (9. April 2013)

Ach so,

hier geht es zum *LMB*


----------



## Manni1599 (9. April 2013)

Ich werde sicher eine schöne kürzere Tour zusammenbekommen. Vielleicht kann man ja im kleinen Kreis mal ein Wochenende zum erkunden opfern .....


----------



## Kruko (9. April 2013)

Im Mai sollte sich sicherlich mal ein Wochenende oder ein Feiertag finden lassen.


----------



## GTdanni (10. April 2013)

Ich will nichts versprechen aber bissher ist an diesem WE noch kein Termin, die Anreise ist auch überschaubar. 

Schauen wir mal. 


Cu Danni


----------



## Kruko (3. Mai 2013)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Ach so,
> 
> hier geht es zum *LMB*



Mal nach oben hol


----------



## LeFrankdrien (11. Mai 2013)

Hi zusammen,

aus der Erfahrung des letzten Jahres möchte ich das Shirt -Thema einfach mal ansprechen.

Letztes Jahr war es ja dann doch auch wieder ziiiiiemlich knapp, und dieses Jahr soll der Verantwortliche für den Druck vielleicht die Möglichkeit haben, eine Deadline für die Bezahlung deutlich vor dem Treffen setzen zu können. Letzes Jahr bin ich ja auf ein paar Shirts sitzengeblieben, die ich dann aus meiner Tasche bezahlt habe.

Schön wäre es auch, wenn sich dieses Jahr mal jemand darum kümmern könnte, der bisher noch nicht bei der Organisation in Erscheinung getreten ist, es sei denn Insa und Jörg wollen das explizit selbst übernehmen (was ich nicht annehme).

Also: wer organisiert und wer gestaltet das Logo/ die Claim Line?

Bin gespannt auf die Freiwilligen!!!


P.S.: bisher nur 3 (!!) Mitfahrer im LMB eingetragen...Leute....gt-heini weiß wirklich wie man seeehr gute Trails sucht....euch entgeht was!!!

Viele Grüße

peru


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cleiende (11. Mai 2013)

Mannen, ich stehe bewusst nicht im LMB aber wenn es doch zufälligerweise klappt komme ich. Trainingszustand komplett fürn Poppes, der GT-Heini kennt den Hintergrund.


----------



## Kruko (12. Mai 2013)

peru73 schrieb:


> (was ich nicht annehme).



Da nimmst Du richtig an.  Wenn jemand auch gute Tracks im Gepäck hat, dann ist das ebenfalls willkommen. Ich sehe uns hier eher als Anstoßgeber als Oganisator für das Treffen. Dafür sind wir zu weit von Schierke entfernt. 

Heißt im Klartext. Jeder, der teilnimmt, sitzt mit im Boot und muss sein Schäflein beitragen. 

Man sollte aber hier hinterlegen, wer was mitbringt bzw. organisiert. Sonst haben wir am Ende z. B. 10 Rundgrille und zu wenig Sitzgelegenheiten.


----------



## epic2006 (12. Mai 2013)

Wenn´s ums Mitbringen geht, muss ich mich leider ausklinken, da ich auf der Urlaubsrückreise quasi vorbeischneie. Evtl. gingen 1-2 Sack Brennholz oder Holzkohle, letzteres auf jeden Fall, wegen Holz muss ich schauen. 

Wegen eines localguides hau ich mal den Lars (pago79) an, der hatte angedeutet, dass er evtl. auch mitkommen würde, so er denn nicht arbeiten muss. Ansonsten schau ich mal nach .gpx files, Navi ist vorhanden.

Gruß, Gerrit


----------



## tofu1000 (12. Mai 2013)

Oh man! Hab mir gerade nochmal die letztjährigen Bilder angeschaut!  Ich hoffe so sehr dass es dieses Jahr wieder klappt! Und noch mehr hoffe ich, dann möglichst viele alte und neue Gesichter zu sehen.

Was das Shirt betrifft: Sollte sich niemand anderes finden, könnte ich mich ums Design kümmern. Bedingung: Idee muss möglichst ASAP stehen. Kopf ist voll. Terminkalender auch. Beides bis Anschlag.
Was den Druck betrifft: Bin diese Woche in DD, werde versuchen, die alten Siebdruckconnections zu beknien. Evtl. hab ich auch was neues in LE, da könnte ich auch selbst drucken. Ist aber noch nicht spruchreif.

Was ich sonst noch besteuern kann, kann ich noch nicht sagen, da ich bisher noch nicht weiss, ob ich mit PKW oder Bahn anreisen werde.


----------



## Kruko (20. Mai 2013)

Kleine Info zum Campingplatz:

Lagerfeuer ist kein Problem, sofern keine Waldbrandstufe ausgesprochen ist. Platz ist genügend vorhanden.

So und nun anmelden.

Wenn das Wetter nächstes Wochenende passt, werden wir mal dort sein und die Trails testen.


----------



## blizzord (27. Mai 2013)

Und gefahren bei dem Sauwetter? ;-)
Next WE bin ich auch im Harz hätte auch Bock 
mal die Trails zu fahren.


----------



## Kruko (27. Mai 2013)

blizzord schrieb:


> Und gefahren bei dem Sauwetter? ;-)
> Next WE bin ich auch im Harz hätte auch Bock
> mal die Trails zu fahren.



Nicht wirklich. Auf Winter hatte ich absolut keine Lust. 

Kann das auch mal aufhören zu regnen?? Ich könnte :kotz:


----------



## mountymaus (10. Juni 2013)

*NACHOBENSCHUBS!!!*

Huhu, momentan sind leider noch sehr wenig Anmeldungen im LMB...

Würde mich riesig freuen, alte und neue Gesichter wieder zu sehen und kennen zu lernen...


----------



## blizzord (10. Juni 2013)

Genau traut euch^^
Mein Zaskar bekommt bald extra fürs Treffen ne Frischzellenkur mit
neuen Teilen 
Nur Laufräder fehlen noch, brauche was unter 2kg aber unkaputtbar :=)
bei 95kg lebengewicht, schick soll es auch noch aussehen...
Naja nicht einfach also.


----------



## Manni1599 (12. Juni 2013)

blizzord schrieb:


> Genau traut euch^^
> Mein Zaskar bekommt bald extra fürs Treffen ne Frischzellenkur mit
> neuen Teilen
> Nur Laufräder fehlen noch, brauche was unter 2kg aber unkaputtbar :=)
> ...



Günstig: FULCRUM RED METAL 5, um  160,- ca.1900g funktionieren prima und sind ganz Schick (wenn man die hässlichen Felgenaufkleber runtermacht)

Höherwertig: Hope Naben mit NoTubes CREST Felge, um 1600g, um  400,- sehr wertiger LRS mit (lautem) Sound.

Bezug über die üblichen Verdächtigen.
Bike Discount oder Bike Components oder oder oder.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cad2 (12. Juni 2013)

oder systemlaufradsatz von mavic. crossride. sehr stabil, unter 2kg ind schick.


----------



## blizzord (12. Juni 2013)

danke euch,
habe aber gehört das der crossride nur bis 85 kg geht?


----------



## Kruko (12. Juni 2013)

Der crossride geht bis 110 kg. Zumindest war es so. Die Hopes bekommst du im bikemarkt für 360. Farbe gibt es mehrere Eloxaltöne. 

Und nun zurück zu Thema. Hat jemand schon einen Track um die 30 km, auf dem Schierke mit dabei ist.


----------



## pago79 (12. Juni 2013)

So, der Titanverrückte ExHarzer hat mich ermahnt mich auch mal anzumelden...

Mit Touren um Schierke rum kann ich leider nicht dienen.
Bin eher in der Gegend um Goslar, Bad Harzburg und Clausthal-Zellerfeld unterwegs.
Da die meisten Wege im Harz ja vernünftig ausgeschildert sind, sollte es kaum ein Problem geben vor Ort was zu finden.

Gruß
Lars


----------



## der_ulmer (12. Juni 2013)

Nabend zusammen,

ich hatte ja auch mal irgendwo geschrieben, dass ich kommen würde ...

Im Moment schaut es auch sehr guad aus, dass es bei mir an dem WE klappen sollte und ich werd auch alles daran setzen, das es so bleibt! Bleibt nur noch die Frage, ob starr oder gefedert ... ;-)

Kann ich denn irgendwas zur Orga beitragen? Falls ja bitte Anweisungen ... !! Ich werde alleine Anteisen (außer die Chefin darf mit nem Rocky auch mitkommen) bleibt also noch jeden Menge Platz für Besorgungen im Auto ... Wo ich schon dabei bin, hat irgendjemand der Teilnehmer unstillbare Lust nach nem leckeren Bierchen hier aus den Süden?!

Grüßle, Tony


----------



## blizzord (12. Juni 2013)

Ich bin eher so der Havanna Club Fan ;-)


----------



## mountymaus (12. Juni 2013)

der_ulmer schrieb:


> ...Wo ich schon dabei bin, hat irgendjemand der Teilnehmer unstillbare Lust nach nem leckeren Bierchen hier aus den Süden?!
> 
> Grüßle, Tony






Bisher haben wir es immer so gehalten, dass jeder aus "seiner" Region eine Kiste mitbringt.


----------



## LeFrankdrien (13. Juni 2013)

...und genauso sollte das weiterhin gute Tradition bleiben! Das ist eine Metapher für die Vorurteilsfreiheit und Weltoffenheit der GT User hier im Forum....

Auch wenn außer den Franken eigentlich sonst keiner a gscheites Bier brauen kann 

~duckundweg~

Viele Grüße

peru





mountymaus schrieb:


> Bisher haben wir es immer so gehalten, dass jeder aus "seiner" Region eine Kiste mitbringt.


----------



## Manni1599 (13. Juni 2013)

der_ulmer schrieb:


> Nabend zusammen,
> 
> ich hatte ja auch mal irgendwo geschrieben, dass ich kommen würde ...
> 
> ...



Auch das ist, denke ich, kein Problem....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## epic2006 (13. Juni 2013)

der_ulmer schrieb:


> Wo ich schon dabei bin, hat irgendjemand der Teilnehmer unstillbare Lust nach nem leckeren Bierchen hier aus den Süden?!
> 
> Grüßle, Tony



Da das Treffen an meinem letzten Urlaubs WE ist und ich das quasi auf der Rückreise mitnehme, wär es schön, wenn Du für mich ein Tragl Oberbayerisches mitbringen könntest, aber da ratschen wir morgen bei der Tour...

Gruß, Gerrit


----------



## Manni1599 (14. Juni 2013)

Ich bin am WE im Harz (Arbeitswochenende auf der Hütte) und werde mit Martin schon mal etwas um den Campingplatz in Schierke erkunden.

Melde mich dann....


----------



## Kruko (14. Juni 2013)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> Auch das ist, denke ich, kein Problem....



Sehe ich auch so. Nicht jeder "Anhang" muss sich sofort ein GT kaufen.

Aber hier noch die Warnung: Zu Risiken und Nebenwirkungen lesen Sie das GT-Forum und/oder fragen Sie die GT-Forumsmitglieder.

Ansteckung mit dem GT-Virus ist durchaus möglich. 

Ansonsten bin ich der Meinung, dass es sich nicht um ein MTB-Treffen handelt, sondern es ist ein GT-Treffen!


----------



## blizzord (14. Juni 2013)

Also freunde ohne gt dürfen nicht kommen? ;-)
Wobei 2 von mir eins haben ich frag sue mal


----------



## TigersClaw (24. Juni 2013)

Mir ist das Thema Treffen bisher völlig entfallen. Wenn niemand etwas dagegen hat wäre ich gerne dabei. Vielleicht mit Lübzer Urkraft als Friedensangebot oder Versöhnungstrunk im Gepäck.



gt-heini schrieb:


> ...Hat jemand schon einen Track um die 30 km, auf dem Schierke mit dabei ist.



In der Gegend um Schierke kenn ich mich inzwischen ziemlich gut aus. Als kleine Aufwärmrunde Wurmbergstieg ... Pfarrstieg für den Spass?
Am Wurmberg auf der Parkseite gibts viele nette Möglichkeiten runterzukommen. Wenn es etwas weiter sein darf Achtermann, Ekerstausee bis Holytrail? 
Zwischen Schierke und Drei Annen Hohne gibt es nette Trails, und der Kesselgulasch in Drei Annen Hohne ist echt lecker


----------



## Kruko (24. Juni 2013)

Warum solltest Du nicht willkommen sein?? Ich für meinen Teil habe nichts gegen Dein Erscheinen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (24. Juni 2013)

Dann freue ich mich aufs Treffen und hoffe das es klappt.

Wenn gewünscht, übernehme ich gerne die Tourenplanung.

Die Idee mit dem Brockenrennen finde ich prima. Mein Zaskar freut sich auf artgerechten Einsatz


----------



## GT-Sassy (24. Juni 2013)

Denk bitte bei der Tourplanung auch an die Altmetallfahrer
Zumindest Bergauf, runter bin ich bisjetzt immer mindestens drangeblieben.


----------



## TigersClaw (24. Juni 2013)

Ich hab doch auch nur noch ein GT-Hardtail, und das auch noch auch Plastik


----------



## GT-Sassy (24. Juni 2013)

Toll, du kannst einfach eine Tube Tangit Kleber mitnehmen, aber wie soll ich ein Schweißgerät unterbringen


----------



## TigersClaw (24. Juni 2013)




----------



## LeFrankdrien (24. Juni 2013)

...seh ich genauso!!! Das befreit Dich aber nicht von der Kiste Bier!)))))))

Bis denne!!

VG

peru



gt-heini schrieb:


> Warum solltest Du nicht willkommen sein?? Ich für meinen Teil habe nichts gegen Dein Erscheinen.


----------



## TigersClaw (24. Juni 2013)

peru73 schrieb:


> ...Das befreit Dich aber nicht von der Kiste Bier!)))))))...



Die ist auf jeden Fall dabei 

Und eine Buddel davon:


----------



## Kruko (24. Juni 2013)

Die Tourenplanung sollten wir dann am besten erst vor Ort klären. Ein Lappi sollte einer dabei haben. So kann man vor Ort die Tracks auf ein Navi schicken.

  @TigersClaw

Meinst Du, dass eine Buddel davon für 3 Tage für die Meute reicht??  Aber zur Not gibt es ja an jeder Ecke den hier


----------



## tofu1000 (24. Juni 2013)

Wieder (fast) nur ans schweppern denken, die Kerls...


----------



## TigersClaw (24. Juni 2013)

Nein die reicht keine 3 Tage, aber das muss sie auch nicht.
Notebook usw. werde ich sowieso dabei haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## epic2006 (24. Juni 2013)

Navi und Laptop habe ich auch dabei, wenns wär. Das mit dem Kleber spar ich mir, altes Titan braucht sowas nicht...

Freu mich schon die Bande mal kennen zu lernen, auch wenns noch ein bischen hin ist. Das letzte kleine Fragezeichen hinter meiner Planung ist jetzt auch weg.

Auf denn, Gruß, Gerrit


----------



## tomasius (24. Juni 2013)

Sollten die Getränke diesmal im Vordergrund stehen, möchte ich von meiner Zusage doch Abstand nehmen!

Tom


----------



## Kruko (24. Juni 2013)

Im Vordergrund stehen doch die GT's, danach das gemütliche Beisammensein, dann die Touren und zu guter letzt die schönen Getränke.


----------



## TigersClaw (24. Juni 2013)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Im Vordergrund stehen doch die GT's, danach das gemütliche Beisammensein, dann die Touren und zu guter letzt die schönen Getränke.


----------



## tomasius (24. Juni 2013)

> Im Vordergrund stehen doch die GT's, danach das gemütliche Beisammensein, dann die Touren und zu guter letzt die schönen Getränke.





Ich packe auf jeden Fall diesen Tropfen mit ein! 







Tom


----------



## der_ulmer (24. Juni 2013)

Ohoh, wenns jetzt schon ans Schnapsln geht werde ich versuchen noch rechtzeitig an den Schliersee zu kommen und ne Buddel von guten Slyrs aus bestem Bayrischen Anbau mit anschliessender Brennkunst zu kaufen ...

 @epic2006: du hast vergessen mir zu sagen, welches Gebräu du gerne hättest ... Unbedingt noch nachholen!

Grüßle zusammen!


----------



## epic2006 (25. Juni 2013)

Hey Tony, für den Slrs brauchst Du nur zum Wikskey Kontor zwischen Marienplatz und Rindermarkt gehen, oder ich bring einen mit, bei uns gibts den auch in der Enzianbrennerei. Enzian werd ich aber nicht beschaffen, man will sich ja keine Feinde machen...

Hopfenkaltschale hätte ich jetzt auf Augustiner gesetzt, aber wir sehen uns ja nächste Woche hoffentlich (wenns Wetter mitspielt). Leergut kann ich dann auf dem Rückweg mitnehmen, zwecks größerem Kfz...

Gruß, Gerrit


----------



## der_ulmer (25. Juni 2013)

epic2006 schrieb:


> Hey Tony, für den Slrs brauchst Du nur zum Wikskey Kontor zwischen Marienplatz und Rindermarkt gehen



Naja, ich hab nächste Woche noch Urlaub und dann kann man den auch gleich da besorgen, wobei her kommt 




epic2006 schrieb:


> Augustiner



Und was bring ich dann mit?! 

Grüßle, Tony


----------



## TigersClaw (25. Juni 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Interesse wäre bei mir bei terminlicher Vereinbarkeit auch vorhanden.



Einen Trail fahren wir auf jeden Fall nur für Dich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LeFrankdrien (25. Juni 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

wie sieht es denn nun mit den T-Shirts aus? Wer designt jetzt offiziell? Wer wickelt organisatorisch ab? Denkt dran, man benötigt Vorlauf um die Vorabzahlungen für die T-Shirts abzuwarten.

Also ich bin ja bereit, wieder wie beim letzten Mal beim Bayreuther Druckhaus drucken zu lassen, aber nur wenn jetzt jemand mal verbindlich das Design entwickelt. 

Außerdem wär es nicht schlecht, wenn wir die Check-Liste für alle benötigten Utensilien anlegen, da ja Jörg und Insa dieses Jahr sicher nicht wieder den Grill herantransportieren werden. Ich leg mal los, bitte fügt Wichtiges hinzu und/oder schreibt Euch verbindlich als "Kümmerer" dahinter:

T-Shirts, Orga *peru73*, Design:
Grill
Grillbesteck,* peru73*
Bierzeltgarnituren
Grillkohle
Feuerfass(?)
Brennholz
.
.
.
.

Vielen Dank und viele Grüße

peru


----------



## TigersClaw (25. Juni 2013)

T-Shirts, Orga *peru73*, Design:
Grill
Grillbesteck,* peru73*
Bierzeltgarnituren
Grillkohle *TigersClaw* ... was meint ihr wieviel wir brauchen?
Feuerfass(?)
Brennholz


----------



## Kruko (25. Juni 2013)

Als Grill wäre ein Schwenkgrill nicht verkehrt. Vielleicht hat ja jemand so etwas zu hause??

Bierzeltgarnitur?? Ich denk, dass jeder für eine eigene Sitzgelegenheit sorgen kann.

Ansonsten können wir beim Platzwart mal nachfragen. Wenn ich mich recht erinnere sind auf der Zeltwiese neben der Feuerstelle Sitzgelegenheiten sogar mit Tisch.

Auch gut hier zu sehen. http://www.harz-camping.com/category/platzrundgang/

Bliebe dann nur noch Brennholz


----------



## blizzord (26. Juni 2013)

Sind doch im Wald ;-) Da liegt soviel rum ;-)


----------



## Cad2 (30. Juni 2013)

moin, muss man jetzt schon zusagen oder auch spontan vorbeikommen oder gibts dann probleme wegen evtl platzmangel für zelt und auto?


----------



## Ketterechts (8. Juli 2013)

Also wir kommen wieder mit dem Wohnwagen - vorausgesetzt er bekommt TÜV .

Wir könnten also wieder die Versorgung mit heissem Wasser für den Kaffee übernehmen .

Da wir ja unseren Kleinen auch wieder mit dabei haben , sind wir schon ganz gut ausgelastet , was das Platzangebot im Anhänger angeht . Ne Biertischgarnitur haben wir auch nicht , nur Klappstühle und so .
Nen Dreibein samt Rost könnten wir evtl. mitbringen , aber ne Feuerschale ist wohl etwas schwieriger , da ja doch ziemlich dreckig . 

Was die Routenplanung angeht , hoffe ich es gibt wieder zwei Leistungsklassen - fand ich bisher immer am Entspanntesten und sowohl Kerstin als auch Ich haben momentan ein gewisses Leistungsdefizit und zählen ganz klar zum Team " KLEINE RUNDE " .

Gibt es auch wieder einen Basar ?

Wie ist der Stand bei den T-Shirts ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Romano71 (8. Juli 2013)

Zusage:
Frau,Tochter,Hund und ich kommen mit zwei GTs,reichlich Durst und noch paar Unheiligen mit non GTs bereits Freitag an.
Wenn wer noch was braucht oder wir was mitbringen sollen...Meldung machen.


----------



## Kruko (9. Juli 2013)

Romano71 schrieb:


> Zusage:
> Frau,Tochter,Hund und ich kommen mit zwei GTs,reichlich Durst und noch paar Unheiligen mit non GTs bereits Freitag an.
> Wenn wer noch was braucht oder wir was mitbringen sollen...Meldung machen.



Na dann mal ganz schnell hier anmelden

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=13857

Und denk daran, das sind für Deine Familie eine Kiste Gerstenlimo und jeweils eine für Deine Freunde, damit wir die non GTs ertragen können. Die Kerlchen tun mir schon jetzt leid. Hoffentlich fahren sie keine C-Bikes. Dann wird es arg schlimm.


----------



## GT-Sassy (9. Juli 2013)

Ups,

hatte vor das C-Bike mitzunehmen


----------



## Romano71 (9. Juli 2013)

Schön den Hexenstieg runter prügeln oder rüber zum Wurmberg in den Bikepark^^...voll wie 10 Matrosen


----------



## epic2006 (9. Juli 2013)

Die Matrosen kommen erst nach dem Trail...

Gerstensaft meinerseits ist organisiert und wird direkt aus München importiert. Anderes kann ich leider nicht mitbringen, da ich zuvor anderweitig im Urlaub bin. Titan kommt natürlich mit, 2x, wobei ich fast schon dazu tendiere das 28" mitzubringen, um wenigstens am Sonntag mitrollen zu können. Benjamin bekommt auf jeden Fall seinen ehemaligen Rahmen zu sehen.

Freu mich, Gruß, Gerrit


----------



## TigersClaw (9. Juli 2013)

Ich werde schon Donnerstag anreisen und mich bissl warmfahren 

Wie habt ihr euch beim Zeltplatz angemeldet? Nicht das wir nachher alle verstreut kampieren.


----------



## Romano71 (9. Juli 2013)

Wär ja immernoch mehr dafür,auf der Eissportbahn zu lagern.Campingplatz kostet nur wieder unnütz Geld.


----------



## TigersClaw (9. Juli 2013)

Romano71 schrieb:


> Wär ja immernoch mehr dafür,auf der Eissportbahn zu lagern.Campingplatz kostet nur wieder unnütz Geld.



Ich denke die Entscheidung ist bereits gefällt, und es wird darüber hier nicht mehr diskutiert.


----------



## Kruko (9. Juli 2013)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Ich denke die Entscheidung ist bereits gefällt, und es wird darüber hier nicht mehr diskutiert.



Sehe ich auch so. Die Zeit war da und niemand hat einen Vorschlag gemacht. 

Ich habe beim Campingplatz nach der Kapazität gefragt. Die Antwort war damals positiv. Bei Bedarf kann man natürlich gern noch mal nachhaken. Die Zeltwiese ist im oberen Bereich in der Nähe des Waschhauses. Dort befinden sich auch ein paar Stellplätze für Wohnwagen und Co.

Man kann den platz nicht mit Karlshafen oder so vergleichen.


----------



## LeFrankdrien (10. Juli 2013)

Also ich seh ja auch noch Bedarf an nem Tisch fürs Essen und für die Ablage der Nutella Gläser Vieleicht bekomm ich da auch noch was organisiert.

Zu den T-Shirts kam bisher kein Feedback. Wenn Interesse besteht, würd ich einen einfachen Vorschlag unterbreiten, wenn sich sonst keiner aufdrängt.

Von meiner Seite aus müssten dann aber folgende Regeln gelten:

- Geld wird bis Ende Juli per Abschlagszahlung im VORAUS bezahlt. Etwaige Überzahlungen gäbe es bar auf dem Treffen zurück.

- nur wer bezahlt hat bekommt auch ein Shirt, nicht dass ich wie letztes Jahr auf welchen sitzen bleibe. Strictly no exception to this rule!!!!

Macht halt mal ne Ansage wer eines will. Und Größe + Farbe nicht vergessen!!!

Viele Grüße

Peter




Ketterechts schrieb:


> Also wir kommen wieder mit dem Wohnwagen - vorausgesetzt er bekommt TÜV .
> 
> Wir könnten also wieder die Versorgung mit heissem Wasser für den Kaffee übernehmen .
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LeFrankdrien (10. Juli 2013)

Da ihr alle wohl nur ans Saufen denkt, hier mein Vorschlag fürs Logo T-Shirt GT Treffen:




Logo_GT_Treffen_GT_Earn_Your_Wings_Logo von gt.edge.ti auf Flickr

Kann natürlich noch um eine "Fußzeile" á la "Schierke 2013" ergänzt werden.

VG
peru


----------



## Romano71 (10. Juli 2013)

Warte mal lieber noch...vielleicht kommen noch harte Drogen dazu,wenn das Bier aus ist ;-)


----------



## Manni1599 (10. Juli 2013)

Ich nehme auf jeden Fall 2 stück, Größe wie immer SE.
(small elephant)

Bin aber bis 23. 07. ausser Haus und ausser Germany (TAC)


Grüsschen!
Manni


----------



## tomasius (11. Juli 2013)

Das Wings Logo ist doch super! 

Hier wäre mein Vorschlag:







Auch hier könnte der Zusatz _...in Schierke_ ergänzt werden. Die fertige Datei ist vorhanden.

Ich bringe u.a. Kohle und die GT Grillschürze mit und gebe, wenn gewünscht, den Grillmeister!

Tom


----------



## Ketterechts (11. Juli 2013)

Toms Entwurf find ich gut . 

Das mit dem Bier ist ja doch eher ein nette , kleine ( wenn auch nicht unwesentliche ) Nebenerscheinung beim Treffen und vor allem eine "alte" Tradition .

Ich würde bei Gefallen des Logos 2 mal M für mich nehmen - Frau denkt noch nach . Kindergrössen ( 92 ) gibts ja leider nett - oder doch ?


----------



## LeFrankdrien (12. Juli 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

das Logo an sich ist mir wurscht, wÃ¼rde ja bisher sowieso ein Vorschlag von mir sein, da ich "earned your wings" ja schon mal fÃ¼r Bad Karlshafen vorgeschlagen habe. 

Ich setze den RÃ¼cklauf fÃ¼r die T-Shirt mal auf 19.7, Bezahlung bis spÃ¤testens 26.7, weil die Druckerei das sonst nicht hinbekommt!!!!!

KindergrÃ¶Ãen muss die Druckerei bestellen, bei genÃ¼gend Vorlauf ginge es wohl....muss ich aber klÃ¤ren. Preis wird wohl wieder zwischen 15-20 â¬ / Shirt liegen.

Also wenn T-Shirts gedruckt werden, hier mal ein kleiner Zwischenstand:

Manni 2x XL
peru73 1x M/L
Ketterechts 2xM
Tomasius 1x M/L???

Also Leute, ein biÃchen mehr Feedback, wegen 6 Shirts renn ich nicht zur Druckerei!!

Viele GrÃ¼Ãe

peru


----------



## epic2006 (12. Juli 2013)

Bei "Earned my Wings" wäre ich auch mit 1x M dabei. Ein Zusatz mit direktem Bezug zum Treffen in Schierke wäre natürlich schön, halte mich da aber zurück, da ich nichts konstruktives dazu beitragen kann. 

Habe übrigens gerade für Lars, Tony und mich eine der Hütten auf dem Platz angemietet, so muss ich nicht drei Wochen das Zeltzeug mitschleifen. Auf die Nachfrage, ob man am Platz Bierbänke mieten/leihen kann habe ich keine richtige Antwort bekommen, ich glaube die gute Dame am Telefon kam mit meinem Dialekt nicht klar...muss wieder Hochdeutsch üben.

Anreisen würden Lars und ich wahrscheinlich am 16.08. gegen Mittag/frühen Nachmittag. Ich versuche noch 1-2 Sack Schreinereiabfälle (quasi Holzscheite) zu organisieren, mehr dürfte ins Auto nicht mehr reinpassen. Ob das was wird kann ich allerdings erst in der Woche vorher def. sagen.

Gruß, Gerrit


----------



## tomasius (12. Juli 2013)

> würde ja bisher sowieso ein Vorschlag von mir sein, da ich "earned your wings" ja schon mal für Bad Karlshafen vorgeschlagen habe.



Stimmt!  Ich meinte ja auch meinem Vorschlag deines Entwurfs von 2011!  Hatte mich wohl missverständlich ausgedrückt.
Anyway, ich schlage also auch den Vorschlag vor, Peters Vorschlag von Bad Karlshafen zu nehmen. 
Ich nehme dann 1 x Größe M. Das Bedrucken könnte ich sonst auch übernehmen. - sind ja bald Ferien! 

Tom


----------



## Ketterechts (14. Juli 2013)

Also Kerstin nimmt auch mindestens 1 Shirt - gibt es GirlieShirts ?

Können wir auch einfach ein Shirt von Nils zu demjenigen schicken der Drucken lässt - wäre ja einfacher als wenn die Druckerei 1 Kindershirt bestellt ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blizzord (15. Juli 2013)

Hi,

nehme ne L.


----------



## LeFrankdrien (15. Juli 2013)

Hi,

also um das Ganze zu finalisieren habe ich gerade tom ein PN geschickt. Ich hoffe es ist dann bald klar, wer jetzt druckt.

Alles andere ist verzeichnet, bei meinem Drucker gab es Frauenshirts, wenn nicht halt ein Damenshirt kaufen und nach u.stehendem Muster verfahren. Ist übrigens ne gute Idee, da schick ich gleich noch a paar Unterhosen mit....

Viele Grüße




Ketterechts schrieb:


> Können wir auch einfach ein Shirt von Nils zu demjenigen schicken der Drucken lässt - wäre ja einfacher als wenn die Druckerei 1 Kindershirt bestellt ?


----------



## tomasius (16. Juli 2013)

So, ich habe mich jetzt verbindlich zum Treffen angemeldet und übernehme dann auch das Drucken der Shirts. Ich denke, wir werden bei ca. 12 liegen, das Kindershirt wir wohl günstiger. Werde am kommenden Montag mal zum Drucker fahren und den genauen Preis aushandeln. Wir bleiben bei schwarzen Shirts mit gelben Logo und weißer Schrift, okay?

Ich könnte übrigens eine Person mit Rad auf der Wegstrecke Münster/ Westfalen  - Schierke mitnehmen.

Tom


----------



## TigersClaw (16. Juli 2013)

Ich könnte 2 Personen + Bikes auf der Strecke Güstrow - A19 - A24 - Berlin - A2 - Magdeburg - Halberstadt - Schierke mitnehmen.

Eine Packung Grillanzünder, diese weissen Würfel, habe ich noch im Auto vom letzten Harz-Besuch, der kann verwendet werden.


----------



## LeFrankdrien (16. Juli 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

also wie oben geschrieben wird Tom die Koordination/ Bestellungen/Druck der Shirts managen.

Hier nochmal ein kleiner Zwischenstand:

Manni 2x XL
peru73 1xM + 1xL jeweils Druck hinten
epic2006 1xM
Kettrechts 2xM
Kerstin 1xM?
tomasius 1xM
blizzord 1xL
mountymaus 1x L Druck hinten
gt-heini 1x XL
GT-Hinterland 1x L
GT-Sassy 1x XL

Alles weitere inkl. Zahlungsabwicklung übernimmt ab nun der tom.

Also schwarzes Shirtm gelbes Logo und weiße Schrift is für mich i.O.

Viele Grüße

Peter


----------



## Ketterechts (16. Juli 2013)

Hi Tom,
Vorschusslorbeeren für Druckorga 
Kerstin 1xM!
und für alle unsere Shirts bitte _Druck hinten_. Wg Kindershirt meld ich mich dann nochmal extra. 
Gruß, Benjamin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tomasius (17. Juli 2013)

> Wg Kindershirt meld ich mich dann nochmal extra.



Okay!

Danke für die Liste! 

Alle werden dann die Tage von mir eine PM mit den Zahlungsmodalitäten bekommen.  

Hier die Übersicht:

*Druck vorne:*

*Manni 2x XL

tomasius 1x M

GT-Sassy 1x XL

gt-heini 1x XL

GT-Hinterland 1x L

GT-Sassy 1x XL

tofu1000 1x M
*

*Druck hinten *

*peru73 1x M + 1 XL 

Kettrechts 2x M

Kerstin 1x M?

gt-heini 1x XL & 1x S

mountymaus 1x L

epic2006 2x M

GT-Hinterland 1x L

blizzord 1x L*

Ich berücksichtige alle Bestellungen die bis zum 24.07.2013 eingehen.


Tom


----------



## Kruko (17. Juli 2013)

tomasius schrieb:


> Okay!
> 
> Danke für die Liste!
> 
> ...



Bitte ändern. Danke


----------



## tomasius (17. Juli 2013)

Geändert! 

Tom


----------



## epic2006 (17. Juli 2013)

Für mich bitte auch Druck hinten! Und danke für´s reinhängen!

Gruß, Gerrit


----------



## tomasius (18. Juli 2013)

Geändert!

Tom


----------



## GT-Hinterland (18. Juli 2013)

Ich willl auch bitte den Druck auf den Rücken!  Danke!!!


----------



## Rahbari (18. Juli 2013)

Sorry für die peinliche Frage: an welchem der drei Wochenenden ist denn nun das Treffen? Wäre gerne dabei aber am 23./24.8. komme ich unter die Haube und die Wochenende davor sollte ich mir vorsorglich freihalten.


----------



## epic2006 (18. Juli 2013)

tomasius schrieb:


> Okay!
> 
> Danke für die Liste!
> 
> ...



Bitte bei mir die Anzahl um 1 erhöhen, war auch die letzte Änderung meinerseits, versprochen!

Gruß, GErrit


----------



## mountymaus (18. Juli 2013)

Rahbari schrieb:


> Sorry für die peinliche Frage: an welchem der drei Wochenenden ist denn nun das Treffen? Wäre gerne dabei aber am 23./24.8. komme ich unter die Haube und die Wochenende davor sollte ich mir vorsorglich freihalten.






Das Treffen findet von Freitag 16.08.- Sonntag 18.08. statt...


----------



## tomasius (18. Juli 2013)

@GT-Hinterland:



> Ich willl auch bitte den Druck auf den Rücken! Danke!!!



 @epic2006

Geändert!

Tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kruko (20. Juli 2013)

Wir bräuchten noch ein t-Shirt in Größe S mit Druck hinten. Ist das ein Problem??

@all

Wie sieht es mit einem Grill aus??


----------



## blizzord (20. Juli 2013)

bei mir auch hinten


----------



## TigersClaw (20. Juli 2013)

Für mich bitte kein TShirt, und bitte ohne Druck


----------



## LeFrankdrien (21. Juli 2013)

Ich frag mal nen Kumpel, der hat nen Säulengrill. Meilenweit von dem Grill Eures Metzgermeisters entfernt, aber sauschnell heiß und und auch transportabel. Demnächst mehr.....Grillbesteck bring ich ja sowieso mit..

Viele Grüße

Peter



gt-heini schrieb:


> Wir bräuchten noch ein t-Shirt in Größe S mit Druck hinten. Ist das ein Problem??
> 
> @all
> 
> Wie sieht es mit einem Grill aus??


----------



## cleiende (21. Juli 2013)

peru73 schrieb:


> Ich frag mal nen Kumpel, der hat nen Säulengrill. Meilenweit von dem Grill Eures Metzgermeisters entfernt, aber sauschnell heiß und und auch transportabel. Demnächst mehr.....Grillbesteck bring ich ja sowieso mit..
> 
> Viele Grüße
> 
> Peter



Leute, 

ich kann zwar nicht teilnehmen, aber ein Geschenk hätte ich:
Ihr könnt meinen Edelstahl-Säulengrill haben. Seit ich nen Gasgrill habe steht der hier rum.

peru73 / GT-heini: Wohin soll ich den schicken?


----------



## LeFrankdrien (21. Juli 2013)

Schick dat Ding an mich, ich Pack den dann in den Golf....

VG
Peru


----------



## cleiende (21. Juli 2013)

Prima, ich besorg die Woche mal einen grossen Karton und dann geht er auf den Weg. Mal schauen was ich noch dazulege.


----------



## LeFrankdrien (22. Juli 2013)

...vielleicht nen Lotto adecco Rahmen in 52 oder 54???

Dank Dir schon mal!!!! Da werden bestimmt ein paar Tonnen Fleisch drüber gehen!

VG
Peter


----------



## mountymaus (22. Juli 2013)

cleiende schrieb:


> Leute,
> 
> ich kann zwar nicht teilnehmen, aber ein Geschenk hätte ich:
> Ihr könnt meinen Edelstahl-Säulengrill haben. Seit ich nen Gasgrill habe steht der hier rum.
> ...





Vielen Dank!!!  

Wir werden an dich Denken! Ganz bestimmt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tofu1000 (22. Juli 2013)

*1x M, Druck vorn*, bitte!  Ich hoffe sehr, ich schaffe es, es persönlich in Empfang zu nehmen. 



cleiende schrieb:


> ...
> ich kann zwar nicht teilnehmen
> ...



Schade. Aber es gibt ja sicher ein nächstes Jahr.


----------



## cleiende (23. Juli 2013)

So, das Bessere ist des Guten Feind.






Sogar im "Custom-Karton"






Wobei ich den Ursprung des Kartons zu entschuldigen bitte.
Nein, ich habe nicht gesündigt, der Händler hatte keinen anderen mehr.






peru73, ich hoffe wer auch immer das Paket entgegennimmt kann 20kg schleppen.


----------



## tomasius (24. Juli 2013)

Hier dann die endgültige Liste (bitte zur Sicherheit nochmal prüfen ):

*Druck vorne:

Manni 2x XXL

tomasius 1x M

GT-Hinterland 1x L

GT-Sassy 1x XL

tofu1000 1x M

Kettentrumm 2x M

Druck hinten:

peru73 1x M + 1 XL

Kettrechts 2x M

Kerstin 1x M?

gt-heini 1x XL & 1x S

mountymaus 1x L

epic2006 2x M

GT-Hinterland 1x L

blizzord 1x L
*

Bis heute Abend kann noch geändert werden.

Sonnige Feriengrüße 

Tom


----------



## Kettentrumm (24. Juli 2013)

Ich habe gerade erfahren, dass ich an dem Wochenende keine Termine anstehen. Daher werd ich auch nach Schierke kommen koennen ! 

Ich haette gerne 2x M, Druck vorne.

Bitte auch die Bezahldaten schicken. Danke

Ick freu mir


----------



## tomasius (24. Juli 2013)

Geändert! 

Tom


----------



## GT-Sassy (24. Juli 2013)

Und ich erscheine auch nur einmal, deshalb nur 1 T-Shirt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tomasius (24. Juli 2013)

Hoppla! Geändert! 

Tom


----------



## Kruko (24. Juli 2013)

GT-Sassy schrieb:


> Und ich erscheine auch nur einmal, deshalb nur 1 T-Shirt



Dito.

Bitte nur den Druck hinten. Ich möchte kein T-Shirt mit Druck vorn.


----------



## tomasius (24. Juli 2013)

Geändert!

Tom


----------



## Kruko (24. Juli 2013)

Kettentrumm schrieb:


> Ich habe gerade erfahren, dass ich an dem Wochenende keine Termine anstehen. Daher werd ich auch nach Schierke kommen koennen !
> 
> Ich haette gerne 2x M, Druck vorne.
> 
> ...



Und noch nicht angemeldet.....

Hier geht es lang


----------



## TigersClaw (2. August 2013)

Ist ausser mir noch jemand schon ab Donnerstag vor Ort?


----------



## lyteka (3. August 2013)

Hi,
könnte kurzfristig doch erscheinen...
Wäre eine T-Shirt in XL mit Druck hinten kurzfristig noch mgl?
Bitteeeeee...


----------



## epic2006 (3. August 2013)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Ist ausser mir noch jemand schon ab Donnerstag vor Ort?




Der Lars und ich in downtown Goslar...

Gruß, Gerrit


----------



## TigersClaw (3. August 2013)

Na denn kommt hoch nach Schierke. Höhenluft ist gesünder


----------



## Kruko (3. August 2013)

lyteka schrieb:


> Hi,
> könnte kurzfristig doch erscheinen...
> Wäre eine T-Shirt in XL mit Druck hinten kurzfristig noch mgl?
> Bitteeeeee...



Schick Tom am besten eine PN. So wird er noch reagieren können. Soweit ich weiß fertigt er die Shirts erst in der Woche vor dem Treffen.

Ich freu mich auf ein Wiedersehen.


----------



## blizzord (3. August 2013)

Wann mag er Geld haben?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tomasius (3. August 2013)

Wenn er wieder im Lande ist. Momentan düse ich noch mit der Vespa durch Kos. Wetter ist hier geiler als in Deutschland.

Kalinichta Tom


----------



## tomasius (8. August 2013)

Hier die Liste:

*Druck vorne:

Manni 2x XXL

GT-Hinterland 1x L

GT-Sassy 1x XL

tofu1000 1x M

Kettentrumm 2x M

tomasius 1x M*

*Druck hinten:

peru73 1x M + 1 L

Kettrechts 2x M

Kerstin 1x M?

gt-heini 1x XL & 1x S

mountymaus 1x L

epic2006 2x M

GT-Hinterland 1x L

blizzord 1x L

lyteka 1x XL*

Bestelle dann heute Nachmittag die Shirts.
Eine PM mit Bankverbindung kommt gleich.

Tom


----------



## tomasius (8. August 2013)

Und wie gesagt, ich hätte noch einen Platz im Auto/ auf dem Fahrradträger frei. Fahre Freitag ab Münster.
Kann gerne jemanden unterwegs einsammeln. 

Tom


----------



## TigersClaw (8. August 2013)

Wie isn das nu mit dem Zeltplatz, ist der auf einen Namen vorangemeldet? Oder reicht es spontan hinzufahren?


----------



## Kruko (8. August 2013)

Es ist nur eine Gruppe angekündigt.  Wer auf Nummer sicher gehen will ruft dort an und reserviert verbindlich. 

Wir werden leider erst frühestens um 17.00 Uhr am Platz erscheinen.


----------



## tomasius (10. August 2013)

Shirts kosten also 13. Qualität der Shirts wie die 2008er.
PM bekommen?

Tom


----------



## LeFrankdrien (10. August 2013)

Hi Tom,

ist angekommen, Geld geht dieses WE noch raus!

Viele Grüße

peru


----------



## MUD´doc (10. August 2013)

Gruß aus der Ferne.
Leider ist dieses Jahr nichts mit GT-Treffen von meinerseite.
Wünsch euch allen ein paar schöne Tage mit pannen- und schrammenfreie 
Touren... und wenig Kopp vom Schierker Feuerstein ;]P

Jörg, wir telefonieren die Tage. 

Ps. Macht Fotooos!!! Will wat sehen


----------



## mountymaus (12. August 2013)

@ Tom:
PN bekommen, Geld ist überwiesen. VIELEN DANK!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blizzord (12. August 2013)

Hey leude,

ich werd erst Samstag morgens anreisen
können. Wie sieht die Planung aus, nicht das ich
euch beim schlafen störe. Wann geht die Tour los?

Gruß
Sven


----------



## tomasius (12. August 2013)

Okay, die Shirts sind fertig! 












Weitere Rückmeldungen zu meiner PM vom 10. wären schön! 

Tom


----------



## Kettentrumm (12. August 2013)

PM erhalten und das Geld ueberwiesen.

mit bestem Dank im Voraus !

bis denne


----------



## TigersClaw (12. August 2013)

Tom, sieht gut aus. Falls zufällig ein XL zuviel da sein sollte, würde ich mich erbarmen und ihm ein trockenes und warmes Zuhause zu schenken. Wenn nicht, isses auch nicht weiter schlimm


----------



## Kruko (12. August 2013)

blizzord schrieb:


> Hey leude,
> 
> ich werd erst Samstag morgens anreisen
> können. Wie sieht die Planung aus, nicht das ich
> ...



Schlafen?? Ruhen ist besser gesagt.  Ich denke mal dass alle spätesten um 09.00 unter den Lebenden weilen.

Wir werden wohl erst gegen 17.00 Uhr anreisen können.


----------



## TigersClaw (12. August 2013)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Wir werden wohl erst gegen 17.00 Uhr anreisen können.



Das reicht noch für entspannt Brocken-Goetheweg-Dreieckiger Pfahl-Brinkstrasse runter 

Nehmt ihr Licht mit?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kruko (12. August 2013)

Licht bringen wir zwar mit, aber ich werde da eher totes GeTier und ein paar Gerstenlimos vorziehen. War dann ein harter Tag, welcher um 5.30 schon los ging. Musste mich dann garantiert über ein paar Idioten ärgern bzw. den Kopf schütteln.


----------



## TigersClaw (12. August 2013)

Mir schwirrt eine Idee im Kopf rum: 
Früh morgens den Brocken hoch, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang. Und nach dem Sonnenaufgang zum Frühstück 
Was haltet ihr davon?


----------



## Ketterechts (12. August 2013)

Zeitlich peilen wir auch so 17 Uhr an , da wir ja doch ne ganze Ecke zu fahren haben und leider erst gegen Mittag hier fort kommen , weil Kerstin noch arbeiten muss .

Bier muss ich aich noch besorgen - stimmt ja .


----------



## tomasius (12. August 2013)

Also ich habe gerade ein Inserat bei mitfahrgelegenheit.de aufgegeben und werde wohl zwischen 15:00 und 17:00 Uhr eintreffen.

Tom


----------



## epic2006 (12. August 2013)

Bei Lars und mir ist auch so 16-17:00h angepeilt, Licht bringen wir keines mit und sooo die Frühaufsteher sind wir eigentlich nicht, is ja Urlaub.

Gruß, Gerrit und Lars


----------



## der_ulmer (13. August 2013)

Sie Shirts sind ja richtig genial geworden!

Fehlt denn eigentlich noch irgendwas, das mitgebracht werden soll? Da kam doch irgendwann mal da Thema Feuerholz hoch? Ich könnte noch zwei drei Packerl ausm Baumarkt mitbringen ...

Anreise plane ich auch gehen Fr Nachmittag. Falls noch jemand eine Mitfahrgelegenheit aus Richtung Süden benötigt, für einen plus Radl sollte ich noch Platz im Auto haben ...

Grüßle aus München, Tony


----------



## Kruko (13. August 2013)

Mit dem Feuer sieht es ganz gut aus. Die Warnstufe liegt im Moment auf 0, also keine Gefahr. Wer Holz hat, kann dies gerne mitbringen.


----------



## Cad2 (13. August 2013)

moin, wie sieht das aus mit Verpflegung?  dort kaufen oder mitbringen? fleisch zum grillen hält sich ja nicht so lange ungekühlt. wie macht ihr das? Getränke sind ja kein problem. oder Brötchen zum Frühstück?  Bäcker vor ort???


----------



## Manni1599 (13. August 2013)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Mir schwirrt eine Idee im Kopf rum:
> Früh morgens den Brocken hoch, kurz vor Sonnenaufgang. Und nach dem Sonnenaufgang zum Frühstück
> Was haltet ihr davon?



Prima.

Mach ein paar schöne Fotos, die kannst Du mir dann beim Frühstück zeigen!


----------



## TigersClaw (13. August 2013)

Cad2 schrieb:


> moin, wie sieht das aus mit Verpflegung?  dort kaufen oder mitbringen? fleisch zum grillen hält sich ja nicht so lange ungekühlt. wie macht ihr das? Getränke sind ja kein problem. oder Brötchen zum Frühstück?  Bäcker vor ort???



In Schierke gibts mindestens einen Bäcker und einen Supermarkt. Ich nehme nur Notration mit und kaufe den Rest vor Ort.

Manni, Du kommst einfach mit und schaust es Dir live an. Diesmal bitte ohne Schneesturm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kruko (13. August 2013)

Cad2 schrieb:


> moin, wie sieht das aus mit Verpflegung?  dort kaufen oder mitbringen? fleisch zum grillen hält sich ja nicht so lange ungekühlt. wie macht ihr das? Getränke sind ja kein problem. oder Brötchen zum Frühstück?  Bäcker vor ort???



Der Campingplatz liegt vor dem Ort. Bis zum Supermarkt sind es ca. 800 m. Ich kenne aber nicht die Öffnungszeiten. Wenn du Freitags spät anreist, kann es sein, dass schon geschlossen ist. Genauso kann es uns samstags passieren. Schierke ist ein kleiner Ort. In Braunlage gibt es aber große Supermärkte, die zur Not auch bis 20.00 bzw. Vielleicht auch 22.00 Uhr geöffnet haben.

Brötchen können wir am Platz bestellen. Wer ist schon Freitags weit vor 17.00 Uhr dort und kann das für Samstag übernehmen?


----------



## TigersClaw (13. August 2013)

Ich bin wie gesagt ab Donnerstag Mittag vor Ort. Sach mir ne Anzahl und ich erledige das.


----------



## Cad2 (13. August 2013)

bin freitag früh dort. is dort extra auto parkplatz oder direkt am zelt parken?


----------



## LeFrankdrien (13. August 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

also Grill ist fast eingepackt, Kohlen müssten auch reichen, müsst also keine Holzkohle mitbringen.

Wenn sowas vorhanden ist, kann ja jemand noch einen Grillkamin mitbringen und ein paar Grillanzünder wären a net schlecht. Raucher und somit Feuer dürften ja vor Ort sein.

Ich werd spätestens 16.00 in Hof losfahren und allerfrühestens um 19.00 dort sein. 

Bis denne!

VG
peru


----------



## TigersClaw (13. August 2013)

Grillanzünder liegt schon im Auto.
Was mach ich nu mit der ganzen Grillkohle?


----------



## GTdanni (13. August 2013)

So liebe Leute. 

Bei mir ist die letzten Wochen einiges durcheinander gekommen und plötzlich hab ich an diesem WE nichts vor. Da Ihr euch ja nun auch ausgerechnet in meinem Bundesland rumtreibt bin ich ernsthaft am überlegen nach Schierke zu fahren. 

Könnte auch noch Pavillion und Biertischgarnitur mitbringen (ein Rad auch) 
Pennen würde ich im Auto, daher schließe ich mich der Frage von Cad2 an. 

Wäre am Freitag Abend vor Ort und hoffe es geht nicht nur hauptsächlich ums bergab Fahren. 

Cu Danni


----------



## Kruko (13. August 2013)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Grillanzünder liegt schon im Auto.
> Was mach ich nu mit der ganzen Grillkohle?



Mitbringen!

Wir sollten eine Brötchen-Liste für Samstag machen. Einfach zitieren und fortsetzen. Kennen wir ja schon aus dem 'wieviel GT's'-Thread. 

GT-heini  8 Brötchen


----------



## LeFrankdrien (13. August 2013)

Hi,

@ GTDanni: fahr das Auto doch rein....kost halt 2,50 â¬/Tag. Komm vorbei, wollt eh mal schwÃ¤tzen wegen L'eroica...offensichtlich hast ja auch nen Startplatz.
 @ _tigerkralle_: einfach mitbringen, wir nehmen dann die bessere))

Viele GrÃ¼Ãe

peru


----------



## LeFrankdrien (13. August 2013)

Sodele, hier mein Brötchenstatement



gt-heini schrieb:


> Mitbringen!
> 
> Wir sollten eine Brötchen-Liste für Samstag machen. Einfach zitieren und fortsetzen. Kennen wir ja schon aus dem 'wieviel GT's'-Thread.
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kruko (13. August 2013)

GTdanni schrieb:


> So liebe Leute.
> 
> Bei mir ist die letzten Wochen einiges durcheinander gekommen und plötzlich hab ich an diesem WE nichts vor. Da Ihr euch ja nun auch ausgerechnet in meinem Bundesland rumtreibt bin ich ernsthaft am überlegen nach Schierke zu fahren.
> 
> ...



Freu mich. Pavillon wird nicht benötigt. Wir sind mit dem Wohnwagen vor Ort und bauen das Sonnensegel auf. Parkplätze für die Zelter befinden sich soweit ich weiß in der Nähe des Eingangs. Alles andere bitte direkt mit dem Platzwart absprechen.


----------



## TigersClaw (13. August 2013)

GT-heini 8 Brötchen
peru73 6 Brötchen
TigersClaw 2 Brötchen

Ich komme mit meinem Kleintransporter und schlafe auch im Auto. Laut Aussage der Dame vom Zeltplatz ist das kein Problem und wir sind trotzdem aufm Haufen


----------



## GTdanni (13. August 2013)

Ok dann versuch ich mal dort anzurufen und zu klären das ich da möglichst nahe stehen kann. Hab zwar auch 3 Zelte aber das Auto muss ich nicht auf/abbauen .... 

Ich hoffe es klappt bei mir dieses Jahr wirklich, das Wetter soll ja Klasse werden. 

Cu Danni 

P.S. Dieses Jahr lass ich die Eroica weg, war die letzten beiden Jahre. 

Edit sagt - Danke Tiger für die Info


----------



## epic2006 (13. August 2013)

GT-heini 8 Brötchen
peru73 6 Brötchen
TigersClaw 2 Brötchen
Epic2006/pago79 5 Brötchen (insgesamt)


----------



## Manni1599 (14. August 2013)

epic2006 schrieb:


> GT-heini 8 Brötchen
> peru73 6 Brötchen
> TigersClaw 2 Brötchen
> Epic2006/pago79 5 Brötchen (insgesamt)
> Manni 3 Brötchen


----------



## Cad2 (14. August 2013)

wie schauts aus mit strom? kann man da irgendwo mal sein smartphone laden? ich denke mal das man sein auto da nicht 2h laufen lassen kann, oder!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (14. August 2013)

Dadd Schmachtfone machste einfach aus. In Schierke is der Empfang erfahrungsgemäss mies.


----------



## epic2006 (14. August 2013)

Wir haben eine Hütte mit Strom, so lange nicht jeder sein Hybrid-Kfz dort vollladen will, sollte das machbar sein. Andererseits ist ja Urlaub, und da brauchts kein Telefon


----------



## GTdanni (14. August 2013)

Und ich hab zur Not 2 USB Buchsen im Auto. 

Gibts eigentlich Namenschildchen oder kennt sich jeder? 

Ich bin übrigens der im GT Trikot/Shirt  

Cu Danni


----------



## Kruko (14. August 2013)

GTdanni schrieb:


> Gibts eigentlich Namenschildchen oder kennt sich jeder?



Die meisten kennen sich mittlerweile. Namensschilder sind daher nicht geplant. Ich werde aber keinen davon abhalten. 



GTdanni schrieb:


> Ich bin übrigens der im GT Trikot/Shirt
> 
> Cu Danni



Na, da wirst Du sicherlich einige mit GT-Trikot oder Shirt sehen.

Das Wetter sieht momentan gut aus. Wir haben anscheinend einen guten Draht nach oben.


----------



## epic2006 (14. August 2013)

GTdanni schrieb:


> Ich bin übrigens der im GT Trikot/Shirt
> 
> Cu Danni



´92 oder ´93?

Werd noch schauen, ob 1-2 Strandfahnen/-Segel mit Logo bekomme, weiß ja nicht was sonst noch so an Merchandiseartikeln mitgebracht wird.

Auf dann, Gruß, GErrit


----------



## TigersClaw (14. August 2013)

Ist eigentlich ein Basar geplant? Ich hab irgendwie mächtig viel Zeug zusammengesucht.


----------



## Kettentrumm (14. August 2013)

Da ich keinen Grill, Bierzeltgarnitur und Partyzelt habe, bringe ich Buchenscheite und Anbrennholz mit, damit wir abends nicht frieren.

Ich wollte auch wieder zwei Bleche Kuchen mitbringen, wie letztes Jahr, falls gewuenscht.

In Kassel wird ja kein gescheites Bier gebraut, das man als regionale Spezialitaet anbieten koennte und in Belgien war ich dieses Jahr nicht, somit gibts kein Leffe-Schwarzbier !  Was nun ?


----------



## GTdanni (14. August 2013)

Ich würde 2 Kästen Bier mitbringen, einen kleinen Gaskocher + Kaffekocher und Kaffemühle. Hätte auch noch einen kleinen Grill. 

Cu Danni  

P.S. Eigentlich hab ich garkeine Zeit das ganze zu packen. Morgen ne Feierabendrunde mit MTB, dann grillen und Freitag nach der Arbeit wollte ich los. 

Das wird ein Stress


----------



## Kruko (14. August 2013)

Kettentrumm schrieb:


> Da ich keinen Grill, Bierzeltgarnitur und Partyzelt habe, bringe ich Buchenscheite und Anbrennholz mit, damit wir abends nicht frieren.
> 
> Ich wollte auch wieder zwei Bleche Kuchen mitbringen, wie letztes Jahr, falls gewuenscht.
> 
> In Kassel wird ja kein gescheites Bier gebraut, das man als regionale Spezialitaet anbieten koennte und in Belgien war ich dieses Jahr nicht, somit gibts kein Leffe-Schwarzbier !  Was nun ?



Hütt?? Das ginge doch. Ansonsten kannst Du ja mal die Meute mit Martini locken. Der Kuchen wird gerne wieder genommen. 

 @DANNI

Ich bin für das 95'er Trikot.


----------



## epic2006 (15. August 2013)

Kaffeemaschine haben wir heute besorgt, packt zwar nur 1,2l pro Durchlauf, aber dann muss die halt mal rann...

Eintreffen meinerseit ist gegen 16:00 geplant. Bier: Harzer Spezialität Hasseröder alles andere kann man nicht mhr trinken... Tony bring aus dem Süden noch Augustiner mit.

Auf dann, Gruß, Gerrit

Brötchenlistenergänzung:

GT-heini 8 Brötchen
peru73 6 Brötchen
TigersClaw 2 Brötchen
Epic2006/pago79/der_ulmer *8* Brötchen (insgesamt)
Manni 3 Brötchen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tofu1000 (15. August 2013)

Ich freu mich, dass es mal wieder klappt! Schaffe es voraussichtlich erst gg acht. Ein Kasten Bier wird sich  sicher noch finden, evtl. schaffe ich es auch noch, etwas Feuerholz  einzupacken. 

Ich freu mich auf euch!

*Brötchenliste:
*
GT-heini 8 Brötchen
peru73 6 Brötchen
TigersClaw 2 Brötchen
Epic2006/pago79/der_ulmer *8* Brötchen (insgesamt)
Manni 3 Brötchen         
tofu1000 3 Brötchen


----------



## Cad2 (15. August 2013)

@tiger: wir sehen uns morgen früh.  sage dir dann bescheid wegen Brötchen


----------



## Ketterechts (15. August 2013)

Vorbereitungen laufen auf Hochtouren .





Eigentlich etwas zu früh zum putzen , weil ich nachher noch ne ganz kleine Runde drehen will , aber was solls - war ja nicht alleine beim Putzen .

Das Lightning bleibt wahrscheinlich doch da und es kommen nur die zwei Zassis mit - Putzen hat dem aber auch nicht geschadet .

Würde auch noch nen Karton mit Basar Kramm richten - falls einer stattfindet .

Also dann bis Morgen abend

*Brötchenliste:
*
GT-heini 8 Brötchen
peru73 6 Brötchen
TigersClaw 2 Brötchen
Epic2006/pago79/der_ulmer *8* Brötchen (insgesamt)
Manni 3 Brötchen         
tofu1000 3 Brötchen
Ketterechts / Twörgel / Nils - 7 Brötchen ( gibt es Laugenbrötchen im Harz ??? )


----------



## mountymaus (15. August 2013)

Ketterechts schrieb:


> Vorbereitungen laufen auf Hochtouren .
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Man ist Nils groß geworden...
Immer gut, wenn man tatkräftige Unterstützung hat.
Da hast du ja richtig zu kämpfen mit dem Kleinen im Anhänger...


----------



## tofu1000 (15. August 2013)

Wie war das jetzt nochmal? Sitzmöbel waren nach Möglichkeit selbst mitzubringen, hab ich das recht in Erinnerung?


----------



## mountymaus (15. August 2013)

tofu1000 schrieb:


> Wie war das jetzt nochmal? Sitzmöbel waren nach Möglichkeit selbst mitzubringen, hab ich das recht in Erinnerung?




Das hast du richtig in Erinnerung...


----------



## TigersClaw (15. August 2013)

Schönen Gruss aus Schierke. Der Platz ist nett, die Duschen prima ... vor allem ohne Chip o.ä. wie in Bischofsheim.

Bin heute mit Freunden im Südharz unterwegs gewesen, Start Nähe Osterode. Was wir dort gefahren sind, war weniger technisch als man es vom Hochharz kennt, aber dafür einfach nur flowig ohne Ende. Hat jede Menge Spass gemacht.

Auf jeden Fall ist das Wetter prima. Beste Voraussetzungen für ein nettes Treffen


----------



## svenundjenny (15. August 2013)

Boar, neidisch  Geh ich halt am Wochenende in die Garage, Schätzchen putzen ...


----------



## GT-Sassy (15. August 2013)

Osterode ist aber nicht Hochharz, heißt ja nicht umsonst "Osterode am Harz"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (15. August 2013)

Deswegen schrieb ich auch Südharz. Is bissl spät wa


----------



## GTdanni (15. August 2013)

Ich muss mal kurz dumm fragen ob es schon Tourenplanungen gab/gibt? 
Bergab ist nicht so meine Spezialität. 




> *Brötchenliste:
> *
> GT-heini 8 Brötchen
> peru73 6 Brötchen
> ...



Cu Danni


----------



## TigersClaw (16. August 2013)

Danni, flach gibbs hier nich. Und wenn wir hoch radeln, müssen wir auch wieder runter


----------



## blizzord (16. August 2013)

Kinderarbeit sag ich da nur ;-)

Man kann auch langsam den Berg runter fahren Danny 
Wobei ich das nicht so gut kann.... daa mit dem sinnig den Berg runter.

Ja Tour ist eine gute Frage.
Hab ich es übelesen oder gibt es noch nichts konkretes?
Ich bin ja absoluter mini trail Fan aber muss
ehrlich zugeben das ich selbst als Wernigeröder
nicht so wirklich viel im Oberharz kenne. Ich bringe auf jeden Fall ne Karte mit.

Muss jetzt erstmsl pennen bis eben am Zassi geschraubt und immernoch nicht
fertig....


----------



## Kruko (16. August 2013)

Ich habe vier Touren im Gepäck. Eine Brocken-Runde ist auch dabei. Alle drei sind wir schon gefahren und empfanden diese als recht nett. 

Tour 1: Eckertalsperre Brocken

Tour 2: Wurmberg Achtermann Kaiserweg

Tour 3: Richtung Hexenstieg Elend Kalte Bode

Tour 4: kleine Runde vom Treffen 2009

Manni kennt sich auch sehr gut im Harz aus. Von daher sollten 2 unterschiedliche Touren für Samstag gut möglich sein.

Außerdem: Der langsamste bestimmt auf allen Touren das Tempo. Es wird dann entsprechend auch gewartet.


----------



## LeFrankdrien (16. August 2013)

Hi zusammen,

also ich habe heute noch nen Termin bekommen, der bis mind. 15.00 dauert.

Also komm ich frühestens um 16.00 in Hof los und damit nicht vor 19.00 in Schierke.

Nur zur Info für die Grillbegeisterten unter Euch. Packt Euch also im Zweifel ne Stulle ein oder labt Euch am Flüssigbrot. Von mir gibts im übrigen nen Kasten Zwick'l von Aktien Bräu aus BT.

Also wenn der Jörg die Strecken raussucht, dann hab ich da vollstes Vertrauen, siehe letztes GT Treffen!!!

So, krachen lassen und bis heute Abend!!!!

VG
peru


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Manni1599 (16. August 2013)

Ich hoffe um 15.00 Uhr loszukommen, dann wird's 17.30-18-00 Uhr bis zur Ankunft in Schierke.

Das Auto ist gepackt, Astra gebunkert (zur Info TOFU: 1/2 normal, 1/2 ROTLICHT)

Platz für ein Rad war leider nicht mehr.



GSD gibt's Heckträger......

Ich freu mir!


----------



## tofu1000 (16. August 2013)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> ...
> Das Auto ist gepackt, Astra gebunkert (zur Info TOFU: 1/2 normal, 1/2 ROTLICHT)
> ...



Manni:


----------



## pago79 (16. August 2013)

Einkäufe erledigt, nachher noch schnell Kram zusammen packen und dann geht´s los

Gruß
Lars


----------



## tomasius (16. August 2013)

Unterwegs. Werde gegen 17:00Uhr ankommen.

Gruß Tom


----------



## GTdanni (16. August 2013)

So und ich mach mich jetzt los, denke ich bin gegen 1900 da. 

Hab jetzt schon großen Bierdurst. 

Cu Danni


----------



## blizzord (16. August 2013)

ich werde so morgen früh 9 uhr da sein.


----------



## cleiende (17. August 2013)

Leute, genießt den Tag. Bin gestern abend aus England zurückgekommen, heute ist Heimspiel gegen die Bayern.
Am Wochenende stell ich mal was zu England ein, ist nicht der Harz aber auch fordernd.


----------



## SpeedyR (17. August 2013)

Leute,wünsche euch ganz viel Spass aufm Treffen!!!

Hat mal wieder nicht geklappt...

Grüsse aus China /Shanghai

Rafael


----------



## GTdanni (18. August 2013)

Schade schon vorbei ... 

Wirklich ein schönes Wochenende mit prima Leuten und einem Franken  

Auch wenn wir nicht viel gefahren sind haben wir unterwegs viel erlebt, bin mal auf die Bilder gespannt. 

Cu Danni, euer Brockenkönig.

P.S. Aber ich glaub das mit dem Treffen setzt sich nicht durch...


----------



## pago79 (18. August 2013)

Auf jeden Fall ne schöne Sache gewesen.

Hier mal der Brockenkönig nebst zweit Platzierten




Gruß
Lars


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GTdanni (18. August 2013)

pago79 schrieb:


> Auf jeden Fall ne schöne Sache gewesen.
> 
> Hier mal der Brockenkönig nebst zweit Platzierten
> 
> ...



 Der Sieger der Kategorie Fully 29" 

Cu Danni


----------



## tomasius (18. August 2013)

Melde mich auch mal kurz zurück! 

Es war, wie erwartet, mal wieder ein sehr schönes Treffen. 

   @GTdanni:

Zum Thema Brockenkönig:

Ich bin der Meinung, dass sich jeder seine Flügel verdient hat.  - Auch wenn bei den Touren die/ der Eine oder Andere Federn lassen musste.  Zumindest gab es keine folgenschwere Bruchlandung. 







Gruß von der Fraktion Starr(gabel)- Sinn!

Mein Vorsätze für das Treffen 2014 sind: Federung und Abnehmen!  






Ich warte noch auf die Rechnung für den Ersatzschlauch! 

Tom


----------



## GTdanni (18. August 2013)

So nen Vorbau könnt ich dir besorgen ... 

Das gilt es noch zu erwähnen, dass alle die Tour gut überstanden haben. Was bei der Strecke nicht selbstverständlich war.  

Ach ja und was ich noch sagen wollte - Federung wird überbewertet.  

Cu Danni


----------



## tomasius (18. August 2013)

In Neongelb? 








> Ach ja und was ich noch sagen wollte - Federung wird überbewertet.



Naja, damals hatten wir ja...!  Nein, wir hören mit den Blödsinn jetzt auf. 

Tom


----------



## GTdanni (18. August 2013)

Nein nicht in Neongelb, ich glaube silber... 

Hier mal 2 Bilder von mir. 







 

Cu Danni


----------



## epic2006 (18. August 2013)

Auf jeden Fall wiederholenswert das Treffen!!!!

Bin nach 8 h Fahrt jetzt auch endlich da, Bilder gibt es morgen früh, wenn der Computer und die Cam ausgepackt sind.

Tom: bei meinem Händler liegt noch eine Girvin Ti-LVE, aber Federung setzt sich nicht durch ;-) "Du bist hart und ick bin härta, sacht die Hertha"

Bis denn, Gruß Gerrit


----------



## der_ulmer (18. August 2013)

Bin auch wieder gut auf dem heimischen Sofa gelandet.

Und um Treffen: Das einzigste was sich hoffentlich nicht durchsetzt ist Nichtteilnahme! Obwohl ich das erste Mal dabei war, freue ich mich schon aufs nächste!

Grüßle aus der Weltstadt mit Herz,

Tony


----------



## TigersClaw (18. August 2013)

Ick bin ooch grad tuhus gelandet. Schön wars, bekannte Gesichter wiederzusehen, und neue Gesichter kennenzulernen. 

Meine Erkenntniss dieses WEs: Hardtails werden sich nicht durchsetzen. Deshalb fahre ich lieber Fully 

Tom, verschandel bitte nicht das Xizang mit diesem hässlichen Girvin-Teil .... verkauf es lieber mir, so wie es ist


----------



## Cad2 (18. August 2013)

bin gestern gut in rostock angekommen. jetzt in München aufn weg nach china. treffen war cool. nette leute. schicke bikes. nächstes jahr gerne wieder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LeFrankdrien (18. August 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

bin auch wieder im Lande und arbeite weiter an den Plänen für die Weltherrschaft des Fränkischen Königreiches. Letztlich seid ihr ja sowieso alle Franken, da wird des gor net so schlimm dass wir Eich alle annektieren.

Das Angebot für das nächste GT Treffen steht, auf dass ihr im nächsten Jahr schon mal die Heimat Eurer nächsten Könige kennen lernt!

Franken erwartet Euch mit Bier, Klees und drallen Bedienungen! 

So, schee wars mit Euch! Hab mich gut unterhalten gefühlt, einige neue Wörter gelernt (Penntüte). War schee Euch wiedergesehen zu haben, auch wenn ihr früher nüscht hattet!

VG
Peru


----------



## Stemmel (18. August 2013)

Und dann wird aweng gewaaft....


----------



## tofu1000 (18. August 2013)

Jungs und Mädels, bin soeben wieder gut gelandet. Wurde noch von einem Grillabend aufgehalten... Schön, endlich mal wieder die ganzen alten, neuen und jungen (die beiden Kleinsten waren die wahren Könige/Königinnen!!!) Gesichter zu sehen. Immer wieder schön. Es war mal wieder allerfeinst.  Früher hättes sowas ja ni jejehm... Weil wir hatten ja nüscht.  So, jetzt schnell ins Neste jehuppt, sonst knie ich noch vorm weissen Telefon und ruf n Ulf an - et jab slowakischen Birnenbrand. Unn keene Sauorkirschn.

Ps. Schee dass au der Frangge nor was lerne duud.


----------



## cleiende (18. August 2013)

Oh verdammt, da habe ich was verpasst....

Okay, ich war unterwegs, siehe "Im Einsatz" Thread


----------



## blizzord (18. August 2013)

Hio,

bin auch wieder nach 45 min Fahrt in Braunschweig angekommen .
War echt cool mit euch, endlich mal leute die mich nicht schief anschauen
wenn ich über Fahrräder erzähle, weil ihr seid alle im Quadrat schlimma.. :=)

Ich muss ehrlich sagen, obwohl ich nicht das schlechteste Gesichts mit Namen Speichergedächtniss habe, habe ich mir nicht zu jedem Gesicht den Namen merken können, vielleicht bekommen wir das ja auf dem Gruppenbild hin, sozusagen [namend Version] die Namen dranzuschreiben.

Gruß
Sven

P.S. Jörg hat es richtig gesagt, bis zum nächsten Jahr muss man abspecken, zumin trifft das auch auf mich zu.


----------



## Manni1599 (19. August 2013)

Ja, schee wars!

Toll, die bekannten Gesichter zu sehen, schön, ein paar neue dazu kennenzulernen.

Schöne Tour am Samstag, es war wieder ein Familientreffen!

Ich freu mich schon auf nächstes Jahr!

Bilder folgen......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## epic2006 (19. August 2013)

So, nun gibt es Bilder:

Endlich mal den Klon in live gesehen:





Pannenbild nach 1,5km, ich sag nicht wer das kaputte Ventil hatte, aber Tom, Autoventile setzen sich nicht durch:





Und noch ein paar Bilder der Kämpfer am Brocken, war gar nicht so steil, wenn ich mir die lächelnden, entspannten Gesichter so anschaue:




Der Versuch das Gesicht auf dem Trikot zu imitieren





















Also:





Die Drei von der Hütte sagen vielen Dank für das schöne Wochenende!




(von links nach rechts: Tony(schwarzes 93er Zaskar), Gerrit (Xizang von 91 und 93), Lars (schwarzes 92er Karakoram)

Gruß, Gerrit


----------



## Kettentrumm (19. August 2013)

War wieder ein schoenes Wochenende, mit alten und neuen Gesichtern, leider wenig Kilometer, aber dafuer umso mehr Hoehenmeter, auf wenig Kilometern.

Wir hatten ja nuescht zum radeln, aber dafuer umsomehr Bier ! 

Besonders gefreut hab ich mich, dass die Klassikfraktion stark vertreten war, dies ganze vollgefederte und grossraedrige Zeuch setzt sich ja eh nicht durch ! 

Bitte viele Bilder zeigen, meine Kamera hat die erste Nacht im Auto eingeschaltet gelegen ! 

Ick freu mir schon uffs naeschste Joar !


----------



## LeFrankdrien (19. August 2013)

Hi,

ja die "Neuen" waren eine Bereicherung! Jetzt gibt es unter anderem eine Anlaufstelle in Oberbayern und wenn Eure Autoradios defekt sind wissen wir jetzt auch wer sie reparieren kann)) 

Im Ernst: war schön, dass wieder neue Gesichter dazu gestosen sind. Und das für Nachwuchs mit ordentlich Dampf in den Waden gesorgt wurde.

Nele ist nun wahrlich die echte Brockenkönigin!! Dazu noch weitergekämpft mit Verletzungen!! Chapeau!!!!

Für mich ist der Brockenkönig der Benjamin, der mit "Sattelzug" auf den Brocken fährt! Auch Chapeau!

Und alle anderen natürlich auch. Die Rangfolge sagt nichts über den persönlichen Willen aus, der investiert wurde, dort hochzukommen. Chapeau also auch für die Retrofraktion und alle anderen Brockenbezwinger.

Wenn es nächstes Jahr Franken werden soll, dann werde ich allerdings wieder den Fokus auf Trails legen. So ihr denn wollt. 

@_cleiende_: also warste nicht in Franken? Schöne Bilder! Ich hoffe, Du hattest einen erholsamen Urlaub!!!

VG
peru


----------



## tomasius (19. August 2013)

Mal sehen, ich lasse mir das mit dem Girvin Flexstem mal durch den Kopf gehen! Man kann ja evtl. mit der Zeit gehen. 
Dennoch sollten wir für das kommende Jahr zwei separate Fahrerlager bilden.  Einmal die GT Fraktion Starr-Sinn und die GT Farktion Couch- Hüpfer. 

Zur Thematik passt das folgende Bild mit dem Titel _Starr vor Angst!/ Angst vor starr?_ 






Hier nochmal die betagten Titan- Twins beim nächtlichen Tête-à-tête. 








> Pannenbild nach 1,5km, ich sag nicht wer das kaputte Ventil hatte, aber Tom, Autoventile setzen sich nicht durch



Okay, bei den Schläuchen werde ich in Zukunft französich buchen und auch echt nicht mehr auf NOS Material zurückgreifen.



> Der Versuch das Gesicht auf dem Trikot zu imitieren



Fehlinterpretation! Setzen, Sechs! 
Erklärung: Ich war genervt und musste Slalom fahren, da vor mir etliche Fullyfahrer aufgegeben hatten und mitten auf dem Weg einen Sitzstreik abhielten. 
(Gab es denn kein enntspannteres Foto von mir?)  

Ach ja, den Schierker Feuerstein hätte ich mir gestern Abend doch verkneifen sollen. Fazit: Nicht konsumieren, grausame Spirituose!  
Es hat mich sowas von durcheschüttelt. Das Zeug ist noch schlimmer als der wilde Trail vom Samstag. Aber auch hier gilt mal wieder: _Die hatten da ja nüscht vernüftjes..._ 






Und bitte, bei der Schriftsprache nicht immer in jene grässlichen Dialekte verfallen. Es reicht schon, sie hören zu müssen.  

_Von der Erschaffung der Dialekte

Am achten Tag erschuf Gott die Dialekte, und fast alle waren glücklich.
Nur für die Franken war leider kein Dialekt mehr übrig. Da gingen sie fort und sie waren sehr traurig.
Schließlich sagte Gott: Etz dou di hald ned oh, nou reddst hald wäi iiech!_ 

Und wo ist jetzt eigentlich der Thread _GT-Treffen 2014 - Leistungskurs Triangel spielen & fahren!_  - Ich warte... 

Regengrüße aus dem Münsterland 

Tom


----------



## mountygirl (19. August 2013)

Hallo an alle  ,
hier ist die kleine Bergziege...
Ich fand das Wochenende im Harz mit euch richtig cool und habe viel Spaß gehabt. 
Die Tour auf den Brocken hat mir richtig gut gefallen und der Sturz ist schon längst vergessen 






Natürlich auch die anderen coolen Mountainbiker...






Ich würde mich riesig freuen, wenn es irgendwann mal wieder heißt, "Willst du mit zum GT-Treffen..."


----------



## tofu1000 (19. August 2013)

tomasius schrieb:


> ...
> Zur Thematik passt das folgende Bild mit dem Titel _Starr vor Angst!/ Angst vor starr?_
> ...



Starr vor Angst?! Höchstens, dass du das Dingen unter irgendeinem fingierten Vorwand früher oder später zurückforderst! 



mountygirl schrieb:


> ...
> hier ist die kleine Bergziege...
> ...
> Ich würde mich riesig freuen, wenn es irgendwann mal wieder heißt, "Willst du mit zum GT-Treffen..."
> ...



Hey! Du geniesst meinen vollsten Respekt! Nicht nur, dass du dich alle Berge hochgequält hast, sondern auch, dass du nach dem Sturz die Zähne zusammengebissen hast und weitergefahren bist! Und wenn du so weitermachst, wirst du irgendwann drüber lachen und sagen "Ne kleine Schramme ist besser als ne Postkarte!". 
Und mit Insa & Jörg hast du ja fachkundige Hilfe an der Hand, die dir sicher bei der Radfrage helfen, wenn dir das Mountainbiken weiterhin solchen Spaß macht! Und dann sehen wir uns nächstes Jahr vielleicht mit eigenem Bike wieder! War cool mit dir! 

Und jetzt los! Ich will noch mehr *BILDER*!


----------



## lyteka (19. August 2013)

mountygirl schrieb:


> ...
> hier ist die kleine Bergziege...



Hi,
war riesig mit dir 

@ all...
och wenn wor nüschts hatten...
war´s mal wieder ein gelungenes WE...


----------



## Kruko (19. August 2013)

Auch wir sind wieder gut in der Heimat angekommen. Die letzten Wege werden gerade von der Maus erledigt. 

Es hat wieder riesig Spaß gemacht die alten Gesichter wiederzusehen und die neuen Gesichter endlich kennenzulernen. Es würde mich freuen, wenn die Jungs von der Hütte und auch die anderen bei den nächsten Treffen (für die kommenden Jahre) ein fester Bestandteil der Truppe wären. 

Die Touren sollte aber nur noch eine Person führen. Hier war diesmal der alte Spruch "Viele Köche verderben den Brei" sehr zutreffend. Aber was soll es?? Es ging darum Spaß zu haben und den hatte ich. 

Apropos Bilder:

Panorama etwas unterhalb der Brockens





Starrbikes in Aktion








Es soll hier aber Pferde gegeben haben, die diese Hürde verweigert haben.

Wie war das noch mit den Köchen??





Ich würde da noch mal alles kontrollieren. 





T-Shirts!!!





Wie war das noch mal mit der Technik??


----------



## epic2006 (19. August 2013)

Tom, ich hab nochmal gekramt und bin fündig geworden:





Und noch ein Abendrundenbild:





Die vorher angekündigten Schnapsflaschen konnte ich übrigens nirgends finden.

Nächstes Jahr werde ich auf jeden Fall wieder versuchen dabei zu sein, auch die Organisation des nächsten Treffens würde ich wohl übernehmen wollen (so ich vor Weihnachten bescheid weiß), so denn der Wille da ist die für den Ein oder Anderen doch erhebliche Strecke in den Süden zurückzulegen. Bei frühzeitiger Planung ist auch eine feste Unterkunft für Alle unter einem Dach möglich, Feuerstelle, Frühstück mit echtem Kaffee und Grill inklusive.

Gruß, GErrit


----------



## mountymaus (19. August 2013)

So, nun habe ich auch endlich mal etwas Zeit gefunden ein paar Bilder in die Runde zu werfen...

Den Anfang macht der jüngste Teilnehmer, der stolz sein Shirt präsentiert...






Auf diese Idee muss man erst mal kommen...






Letzte Checks und Vorbereitungen auf die Tour...






Kurze Pause und Stärkung für die letzten steilen km...






Unser Kleinster, ganz hoch oben...
Auch ich möchte hier sagen; Chapeau!!! Mit dem Anhänger hoch zu fahren!!!






Da sind aber zwei ganz stolz! 
Noch einmal Respekt für die tolle Leistung meine kleine Bergziege 






Service!!!






Leider ging das Wochenende viel zu schnell vorbei. Ich habe mich wirklich gefreut, so viele GT'ler wieder zu sehen und auch viele nette, verrückte GT'ler kennen zu lernen.
Wenigstens ist das mal wieder der Beweis, dass es nicht nur uns Verrückte gibt.
Ich hoffe, dass es noch viele Treffen dieser Art gibt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (19. August 2013)

mountymaus schrieb:


> Den Anfang macht der jüngste Teilnehmer, der stolz sein Shirt präsentiert...



Nils war eindeutig das Highlight des Treffens. Mal schaun ob er im nächsten Jahr schon selbst mitradeln mag


----------



## tofu1000 (19. August 2013)

Tolle Fotos! So langsam ärgere ich mich wirklich, meine Kamera nicht eingepackt zu haben. Ich hoffe sehr, es gibt noch mehr davon. 

Übrigens: Was gibt es schöneres, als nach einem langen Tag nach Hause zu kommen, eine gute DVD einzulegen, stilvoll ein Bier zu öffnen und dieses ebenso zu genießen? 





In diesem Sinne nochmal danke an Insa & Jörg für ihren Einsatz. Und an alle anderen für ein Wochenende voller Spaß, Bier, guten Unterhaltungen und ein bißchen Fahrradfahren. Ich freue mich schon jetzt auf's nächste Jahr!


----------



## mountymaus (20. August 2013)

Noch ein kleiner Nachtrag der "kleinen" Runde, die fast so groß war wie die große Runde... 






Und dann noch das Höhenprofil dazu...


----------



## Manni1599 (20. August 2013)

So, dann auch von mir ein paar Bilder:

Brockenstürmer(mit ohne Kerstin...):




Die Mädels:




Bergkönig und Königin:




Es war wirklich ein tolles Treffen.

Ich freue mich schon auf nächstes Mal. Dann aber bitte mit fester Unterkunft, ich bin zu alt fürs Zelten....

Grüsschen!
Manni

Ach ja,

Danke an Insa und Jörg für die schicken GT Sachen,
an Tom fürs Shirt,
an alle, die mich mitverpflegt haben....


----------



## GTdanni (21. August 2013)

Mal noch kurz was anderes. 

Ich hab auf dem Treffen mit jemandem über eine Felge vom Crossmax 1 LRS für hinten gesprochen. Ich kann mich leider nicht mehr erinnern wer das war aber ich würde ihn gerne daran erinnern..... 

Cu Danni


----------



## TigersClaw (21. August 2013)

Ich wars nicht. Wir haben nur über Diamant gesprochen


----------



## epic2006 (21. August 2013)

Das war ich... Ich frag meinen Kollegen, sobald ich den wieder sehe, aber ich glaube der ist gerade im Urlaub. Ich melde mich, sobald ich was weiß.

Gruß, GErrit


----------



## GTdanni (21. August 2013)

Genau, der Gerrit wars. 

Wäre schön wenn sich da was ergeben würde aber keine Eile. 
 @tiger Ja das weiß ich noch, wie gesagt wenn da irgendwas ist schreib mich an. 

Cu Danni  

P.S. Ich veranstalte seit 7 Jahren das Diamant-Treffen www.diamant-treffen.de


----------



## TigersClaw (21. August 2013)

GTdanni schrieb:


> .... @tiger Ja das weiß ich noch, wie gesagt wenn da irgendwas ist schreib mich an.
> 
> Cu Danni
> 
> P.S. Ich veranstalte seit 7 Jahren das Diamant-Treffen www.diamant-treffen.de



Darauf komme ich zurück, wenn ich weiss was ich mit dem Bock mache 
Danke schonmal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ketterechts (21. August 2013)

Sodele 

Wir sind , nach einem kurzen Zwischenstopp auf dem Campingplatz in Bischofsheim ( Treffen 2011 ) auch wieder daheim angekommen .

Es war wieder einmal ein grossartiges Treffen - tolle Tour , klasse Leute und es macht immer wieder Spass die alten Gesichter zu sehen und ein paar Neue kennen zu lernen .

Der Titel des Brockenkönigs freut mich ungemein und ich fühle mich stark "bauchgepinselt" und werde versuchen die Form fürs nächste Jahr zu halten und auszubauen , da der Kleene ja nicht leichter wird und ich bei der lausigen Vorbereitung fürs Treffen eigentlich garnicht weiss , wie ich da hochgekommen bin .

@de Frange - sind in Bischofsheim ne nette Runde mit 22km und 550Hm gefahren - Singletrailanteil war durch Wanderwegnutzung ausreichend .

Bilder haben wir leider keine , würden uns aber über viele hier freuen .


----------



## TigersClaw (23. August 2013)

Benjamin, wenn Du das, was Dein Sohn in dem Jahr zunimmt, abnimmst, dann wirds zumindest nicht schwerer


----------



## epic2006 (23. August 2013)

GTdanni schrieb:


> Mal noch kurz was anderes.
> 
> Ich hab auf dem Treffen mit jemandem über eine Felge vom Crossmax 1 LRS für hinten gesprochen. Ich kann mich leider nicht mehr erinnern wer das war aber ich würde ihn gerne daran erinnern.....
> 
> Cu Danni



War eine VR Felge und die ist mittlerweile auch schon verwertet worden, aber einen Versuch war es wert.

Viel Glück bei der weiteren Suche!

Gruß, Gerrit


----------



## GTdanni (24. August 2013)

Und hier das Geheimnis des Brockenkönigs  

Bier und Wurst .... 



 


Sorry aber das Bild musste sein ...  

Cu Danni


----------



## tomasius (24. August 2013)

Und dein Geheimnis bestand darin, den schlechten Leistungsstand einiger Teilnehmer abzuschätzen und in Ruhe frische Käsebrötchen zu schmieren? 







Tom


----------



## GTdanni (24. August 2013)

Mist jetzt gehts ans Eingemachte. 

Leider hab ich keine weiteren, kompromittierenden Bilder mehr ....  

Cu Danni 

P.S. Wer ist das auf dem Bild?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ketterechts (24. August 2013)

Ach was , der Danni hat nur verfrüht schon die Messer gewetzt .

Also wenn ich mir so meinen Blick auf dem Foto genau anschaue , dann ist der "Titel" mehr als verdient - normalerweise hätte ich wahrscheinlich noch garnicht fahren dürfen ;-)


----------



## esp262 (2. September 2013)

tofu1000 schrieb:


> Übrigens: Was gibt es schöneres, als nach einem langen Tag nach Hause zu kommen, eine gute DVD einzulegen, stilvoll ein Bier zu öffnen und dieses ebenso zu genießen?




ich hoffe das war die "Hans Ray Classic Video" DVD


----------



## cleiende (5. September 2013)

*Männer, Ihr seid die Geilsten!*

Habe heute das "Devotionalienpaket" erhalten, Ihr seid großartig!






Und man kann mit den Sachen richtig was Sinnvolles anstellen...






Vielen Dank und dann bis zum Treffen 2014!


----------



## Kruko (5. September 2013)

Schön, dass das Päckchen angekommen ist. Sorry für die verspätete Post. Wir haben hier im Moment recht viel um die Ohren. 

Mein Dank für die vielen schönen Werbesachen geht dafür noch mal an den Organisator (mountymaus) und an bunnyhopp in Hamlen. 

Wir sehen uns 2014


----------



## spatzel (10. September 2013)

manmanman.....seit Jahren möcht ich auch mal zu dem Treffen und schaffs einfach nicht....und jetzt hab ich auch gar kein GT in der "richtigen"Laufradgröße.... nur noch die "Kleinen"....und damit fahr ich nimmer......vll klappt ja näxtes Mal.....schöne Bilder hier auf jeden Fall!!!....Und Manni,den singletrailer könnt ich auch ziehen,hab ja den streamliner und an jedem Rad ne Kupplung...


----------

